# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Gdzie zrobić dobrze implanty zębów?

## danuta4

W wyniku wypadku straciłam dwa przednie zęby (jedynka i dwójka). Jestem jeszcze młodą osobą i chciałabym czy prędzej coś z tym zrobić. Czytałam bardzo dużo na temat implantów zębowych i jestem już zdecydowana. Nie wiem jeszcze gdzie mogłabym taki zabieg wykonać. Czy znacie kogoś godnego polecenia w Warszawie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Prima Dent na ul. Króżanskiej na Mokotowie, doktor Kobylińska. Nieoceniona specjalistka, moj maz ma dwa implanty juz 1.5 roku i jest zadowolony, ja tez bo babka utalentowana.

----------


## danuta4

Mogę wiedzieć jak przebiegł sam zabieg? Czy obyło się bez komplikacji? Strasznie boję się tego bólu oraz ewentualnych komplikacji, dlatego tak pytam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zabieg nie jest taki straszny jak się wydaje i nie trwa zbyt długo. Jedyny nieprzyjemny moment to wiercenie w kości, który przypomina borowanie ale da się wytrzymać  :Smile:  Kiedy znieczulenie już puści to wiadomo, że trochę boli ale zwykłe proszki w moim przypadku dały radę. Najgorsze jest pierwsze kilka dni. Jak chcesz to podam Ci namiary na stomatologa, u którego wykonywałam zabieg. Możesz się z nim skonsultować. On na pewno dokładniej wyjaśni Ci cały zabieg  :Smile:

----------


## MedykDent

Jeśli chce Pani uzyskać więcej informacji na temat implantów czy zabiegu to zapraszam na bloga: blog.medykdent.pl. Jakby były jeszcze jakieś pytania to chętnie służę pomocą. Proszę pytać na tym forum lub blogu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zabieg nie jest taki straszny i na prawdę da się to wytrzymać. Rok temu miałam wszczepiany implant stomatologiczny górnej trójki i cieszę się że się w zdecydowałam. Absolutnie nie widać różnicy pomiędzy sztucznym zębem a prawdziwymi. Moim zdaniem efekt absolutnie wart każdych wydanych pieniędzy  :Smile:  Zabieg wykonywałam u doświadczonego w dziedzinie implantologii stomatologa, doktora Sundmana w klinice Medens. Doktor ma świetne podejście do pacjentów, bardzo mógł mi odstresować się przed zabiegiem.

----------


## krystyna85

Widzę, że temat dotyczy Warszawy, ale jeżeli ktoś będzie potrzebował to mogę zarekomendować centrum medyczne z Gliwic  bmqmed.pl/implantologia
Ostatnio właśnie robiłam implanty zębów w tej klinice i wszystko poszło bezproblemowo także śmiało ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brak zęba to jedna z najgorszych rzeczy, jaka może nas spotkać… Mi wyrwano górną dwójkę, nie wiedziałam co dalej robić, byłam podłamana bo wszystkie implanty takie drogie… Z pomocą przyszła koleżanka, która poleciła mi dr Kołosowskiego z kliniki Unident Union we Wrocławiu. On uratował moje życie! Wiadomo, że trzeba było trochę zainwestować, ale to końcu inwestycja na całe lata. Jestem bardzo zadowolona, teraz znów mogę się uśmiechać i nie straszę przy tym przechodniów  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kołosowski? Zdaje się, że też o nim słyszałem. Moja bratowa jeździła do niego już kilkakrotnie wstawiać implanty. WE, wydaje się więc, że to naprawdę rzetelny specjalista. Zresztą podobno z całej Polski do niego zjeżdżają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Syn przewrócił się na rowerze i wybił górną trójkę. Nie mieliśmy innego wyjścia niż implant, chociaż koszt nas przerażał. Bałam się, czy dobrze to zniesie, czy nie będzie żadnych powikłań i przejrzałam cały Internet, żeby wybrać zaufanego lekarza w Warszawie. Ostatecznie padło na Mednes, z czego jesteśmy zadowoleni, bo synem zajął się wspaniały specjalista i dobry człowiek. Bardzo szybko organizm się zregenerował, także mogę powiedzieć, że sprawa poszła bez problemu.

----------


## loew

W klinice implantologii borczyka w Katowicach. Ja robiłem u nich dwa implanty 3 lata temu i jestem bardzo zadowolony ze współpracy.

----------


## krewetka78

Miałam bardzo podobną sytuację, nie jestem jeszcze w wieku wskazującym na konieczność korzystania ze zdobyczy implantologii. Nieszczęśliwy wypadek podczas treningu spowodował że tez bylam zmuszona udac się do specjalisty. Jestem z Łodzi i od dłuższego czasu chodze do Neodentica. Implant wstawiał mi dr Kochanowski, jestem zadowolona, praktycznie nie widzę różnicy między prawdziwym zębem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również mogę polecić klinikę Unident Union. Miałam tam wszczepiane dwa implanty. I jestem zadowolona. Zęby wyglądają bardzo naturalnie i nareszcie nie boję się uśmiechać bez krępowania się .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja swoje implanty robiłam w gabinecie dentystycznym Medens. Sam zabieg do przyjemnych nie należy, jednak da się go bez problemu wytrzymać, a efekty są na prawdę super. Warto się na niego zdecydować.

----------


## promedyczna

A korzystaliście może z usług kliniki dr Daneckiej w Sosnowcu?  Wydaje się być specjalistką w zakresie implantologii, prowadzi nawet jakiś szkolenia.

----------


## trrrt

Takie sztuczne zęby to dobry pomysł - oczywiście zanim zbierzesz zęby na implanty, które faktycznie nie są tanie. Osobiście kupiłem implanty na allegro na tej aukcji: allegro.pl/sztuczne-zeby-tymczasowe-kosmetyczne-implanty-i5649124656.html - dobra jakość i niezła cena.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepszym moim zdaniem stomatologiem który tym się zajmuję jest Marek Milcarz jest on lekarzem implantologiem więc ma pojęcie na ten temat. Mam juz implanty od 5 lat nigdy nic złego z nimi się nie działo a zabiegu to już nawet nie pamiętam.

----------


## gcfgf

Osobiście mogę polecić implanty na stronie internetowej odzyskajusmiech.pl  - sam z nich korzystam od kilku tygodni i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Za niewielkie pieniądze można pokonać kompleksy.

----------


## KrzysztofK

polecam dr Oltona z centrum stomatologii na jana kazimierza, miałem wszczepiane 2 implanty, doktor jest bardzo dobrym specjalistą, zęby sprawują się fantastycznie!!

----------


## Janka1988

> Takie sztuczne zęby to dobry pomysł - oczywiście zanim zbierzesz zęby na implanty, które faktycznie nie są tanie. Osobiście kupiłem implanty na allegro na tej aukcji: allegro.pl/sztuczne-zeby-tymczasowe-kosmetyczne-implanty-i5649124656.html - dobra jakość i niezła cena.


Nie jestem pewna, czy implanty z allegro sa po prostu bezpieczne. Może to jedynie rozwiązanie, aby dotrzeć do gabinetu protetycznego. Co do samych implantów to weź sobie tu poczytaj, jak powinny wyglądać: s-tom.pl/implanty-zebow.html właśnie ja miałam robione takie implanty przez dra falkowskiego. Troszkę droższa inwestycja, ale lepsza, bo zachowana jest równowaga w jamie ustnej.

----------


## Oskarowa

Nie, to jakaś dziwna rzecz. Lepiej zdecydowanie właśnie zainwestować w implant, który jest robiony w nowoczesnej technologii, chociażby właśnie klinika borczyka w katowicach  moim zdaniem tu przoduje w temacie.

----------


## sabrina18

Doktor Falkowski, który pracuje w stomie na wikorskiej jest naprawdę dobrym fachowcem. Konkretny lekarz, który potrafi jasno określić, co jest dla pacjenta najlepsze. Dzięki niemu mój uśmich jest pełny, implanty sa bardzo dobrze zamocwane i dopasowane. Od razu się do nich przyzwyczaiłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znajomy polecił mi dr bartosza boryckiego z dental gallery na sowińskiego. po skończonym leczeniu mogę tylko potwierdzić że to świetny chirurg. z czystym sumieniem polecam Pana doktora

----------


## pereeeee

W Katowicach jest bardzo dobra klinika stomatologiczna, dr Borczyka. Polecam zajrzeć. Jest bardzo dobrze wyposażona, ze świetnymi lekarzami. Robiłam u nich trzy implanty, wszystkie wyglądają w pełni naturalnie.

----------


## różiax

Jak chcesz mieć pewność, że Twoje przednie zęby będą naprawdę dobrze wyglądały, to zgłoś się do centrum stomatologii Den Med Zielona Góra Naprawdę polecam, wstawiałam tam już 3 implanty

----------


## ulika

Ja jestem z Warszawy, ale pochodzę z Katowic i tam też pojechałam zrobić implanty, bo mamy zaufanego lekarza, który wiedziałam, że zrobi to dobrze. Pan dr Tomasz Bigas, przyjmuje w Astra Dent niedaleko Spodka. Moim zdaniem jak ktoś ma po drodze do Katowic, to warto właśnie tam robić. Cenowo też bardzo dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to za 4 tygodnie półfinał, a za 5 tygodni finał zabiegu  :Smile: 
Co za emocje, ciekawe czy sie implanciki przyjęły.
6 implantow i 25 koronek z mostami, totalna rekonstrukcja uśmiechu w gębie...

----------


## MlawinaKa

Nie warto bać się wstawiania implantów. Ja robiłam swoje w klinice DentalPark - to naprawdę świetni specjaliści! Implant mam już ponad półtora roku i nic się z nim nie dzieje. Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam Dr Dariusz Pitucha, jest z Lublina ale przyjmuje też w Warszawie w klinice Dental Service. Z tego co orientowałem przed wybraniem implantologa to naprawdę dużo szperałem po sieci i wygląda na to że jest liderem w polsce jeżeli chodzi do wstawianie implantów usmiech.gif Ja jestem zadowolony z nowych zębów, cena może nieco wyższa niż u konkurencji ale warto było wydać każda złotówkę.

----------


## Lutek

Ja w Warszawie polecam Dental Design Pruszków albo druga placówka na Ursynowie. Trafiłam tam do dr Rybickiego, który w bardzo fachowy i profesjonalny sposób zrobił mi implant. Jestem zadowolona i szczęśliwa, bo mogę się w końcu bez kompleksów uśmiechać.

----------


## Lutek

A ja wszystkim polecam Dental Design w Pruszkowie, albo Ursynowie - teraz mają otwartą nową siedzibę. Trafiłam tam przez przypadek ale jestem mega zadowolona w końcu się mogę szeroko uśmiechać i nie mam żadnych kompleksów.

----------


## OlenkaOlenka

Ale tam jest drogo? nie macie jakichś miejsc, gdzie jest taniej? chodzi o cenę, ale też, żeby to leczenie związane z implantami było dobrze wykonane ....

----------


## MessiFCB

a slyszalas o dentalestetic? ja tam chodze i jest super, ceny spoko, no i jakosc wysoka, implanty tez tam robia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No 5 szr. na 6 się przyjęło...80% tego co chciałem będę miał juz za tydzien w poniedziałek, tzn 20 pare koronek z mostami :Wink:  Reszta za 3 miesiące Trochę dziwne uczucie na koronkach tymczasowych, boję się gryźć. To normalne? Te ostateczne mam nadzieje ze bedzie ok.

----------


## OlenkaOlenka

gość: ale gdzie byłeś? MessiFCB: nie słyszałam, a polecasz jakiegoś konkretnego stomatologa tam, czy wszyscy są ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisze gdzie bylem jak to sie juz skonczy. Nie chce nikomu robic poki co reklamy ani antyreklamy. Mam kilku znajomych, ktorzy byli w roznych miejscach i roznie to bywa. 
Jednemu kumplowi zupelnie nie poszlo, robil gdzies w Grudziadzu czy Bydgoszczy. Moim zdaniem pisanie o 99% skutecznosci to bzdura. Myslalem ze wszystko pojdzie ok za pierwszym razem no ale coz...troche mojej winy w tym pewnie jest, z papieroskow nie zrezygnowalem, a robie sobie rekonstrukcje calego uzebienia. 
Byla ropa przy jednej srubce i sie nie zroslo...zycie. Troche jeszcze sobie poczekam bo jest gwarancja na to.
Byc moze jak dziaslo bylo zaszyte moze cos za mocno nagryzlem? Ch... wie. 5 implantow sie zroslo wiec tragedii nie ma.

----------


## MessiFCB

racja, niektorzy sie w ogole na tym nie znaja ... ja robilem u dentystki o nazwisku Kornafel, widac, ze babka zna sie na rzeczy,robi szybko, przez co malo co boli, ale nie odbija sie to na jakosci, cena za leczenie tez byla ok

----------


## OlenkaOlenka

aha, no to dobra, jak mówisz, że babka jest ok, to się tam wybiorę, dzięki za pomoc i zainteresowanie tematem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jeśli chodzi o Kraków polecam się wybrać do Galerii Uśmiechu, moim zdaniem najlepsza klinika, jeśli chodzi o implanty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I myk koronki zrobione. 
W sierpniu bedzie definitywny koniec, jeszcze 3 zęby. 
Jestem mega zadowolony. Robiłem w Szczecinie w dental team. 
Warto było jechać pareset kilometrów, niż wydawać kasę na zdzierców z Bydgoszczy. 
Tak za ok 40 tys mam wszystkie zeby w cyrkonie, w Bydgoszczy za to samo liczyłem jakieś 70-80 tys. 
No nic...idę coś wrzucić na ząb, w końcu pogryze jak czlowiek :Wink: 
P.S. 790zł za koronkę na implancie czy na zębie własnym

----------


## Profilactica_pl

Z doświadczenia wiem,że implanty zębów to dosyć kosztowna sprawa,ale czasem nie ma wyjścia,szczególnie jeżeli sytuacja nas do tego zmusza. Powyżej jest kilka adresów,wszyscy zainteresowani na pewno znajdą coś dla siebie,z naszej strony możecie liczyć również na pomoc podczas wyboru wszelkich profilaktycznych akcesoriów do pielęgnacji jamy ustnej.

----------


## Nunka

Robiłam implant jedynek po wypadku u dr Rybickiego, to super fachowiec, dzięki któremu się teraz uśmiecham. Ogólnie miałam mnóstwo obaw przed wstawianiem, bo kosztowne, bo bolesne, bo... jak zwykle naczytałam się forum i zupełnie zdezorientowana poszłam w końcu do stomatologa. Pan Marek o wszystkim informował mnie na bieżąco, każdy etap zabiegu był mi znany. To fajna sprawa wiedzieć czego się można spodziewać i jaki ból jest dozwolony  :Smile:  Teraz już praktycznie zapominam o tym przykrym wypadku i cieszę się znów ładnym uśmiechem!

----------


## andrzejmleczko

A co myślicie o klinice Soldent? widzialem rozne opinie, ale głownie pozytywe. podobno jest to krótki zabieg.

----------


## Nathalee

Is there anyone who can recommend me a good dental clinic in Pruszkow , or Ursynow, here in Warsaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jechałam z Łodzi aż do Katowic żeby implanty zrobić ( mama doradziła mi świetnego fachowca u którego sama wstawiała ) a mnie zależało na wyglądzie bo po wypadku na rowerze musiałam szybko wstawić górna jedynkę i dwójkę
Bardzo wam polecam Astra Dent w Katowicach

----------


## Mateusz Janowski

Moja siostra robiła implanty w DentalParku w Krakowie, prowadziła ją pan Jacek Sumara i muszę przyznać, że efekt jest świetny! Implanty zrobione są perfekcyjnie, efekt końcowy zachwyca wszystkich!

----------


## Katia67

Ja mogę polecić dr Stenkę , przyjmuje na Wilanowie kolo światyni Bożej Opatrzności StenkaClinic. 
Świetny specjalista od chirurgii. 8 miesięcy temu mialam wszczepiane implanty, a 2 msc temu robione korony. Piękna praca, zęby nie odrózniaja się niczym od moich. Co do samego zabiegu, pełen profesjonalizm, zero bólu i bardzo fachowe podejście do pacjenta. Ceny też nie zabijają, więc szczerze polecam.

----------


## Katia67

Ja mogę polecić dr Stenkę , przyjmuje na Wilanowie kolo światyni Bożej Opatrzności StenkaClinic. 
Świetny specjalista od chirurgii. 8 miesięcy temu mialam wszczepiane implanty, a 2 msc temu robione korony. Piękna praca, zęby nie odrózniaja się niczym od moich. Co do samego zabiegu, pełen profesjonalizm, zero bólu i bardzo fachowe podejście do pacjenta. Ceny też nie zabijają, więc szczerze polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w jakim kolorze robiliście sobie korony?
Pytam tych co sobie robili "całą gębę" w środku od nowa.
Mi wyszło ładnie na A2.
Przynajmniej wygląda to normalnie a nie w kolorze "umywalki".
Nie widać, że to aztuczne  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz problemy z zębami? Skomplikowane leczenie, droga protetyka, aparaty korygujące zgryz, implanty? Chcesz bardzo tanio i dobrze? Zaraz za polską granicą. Pomogę! Połowa polskiej ceny! Dzwoń! 
Świetne materiały, sprawdzeni i kompetentni lekarze, doskonała jakość a przy okazji fajna wycieczka  :Wink: 
503 434 054

----------


## jurekk

Ja od kilku lat chodzę do stomatologa Arkadiusza Herczakowskiego. On prowadzi gabinet przy ul. Tarnogórskiej hd-dental.pl ). Gabinet jest wyposażony nowocześnie, posiada m.in. urządzenie do bezbolesnych znieczuleń. Doktor specjalizuje się m.in. w chirurgii stomatologicznej (w tym w usuwaniu zębów, które stanowią tzw. trudne przypadki).

----------


## bobrowska22

Teraz gabinety używają nowych technologii i laseroterapii, więc nie wiem, czemu wszyscy boją się bólu. Mniejsza o to, swoje 2 implanty robiłam w Medens. Mieszkam w Warszawie, więc wybór był prosty.

----------


## nastka

Mam wszczepione 2 implanty - dr Kazimierz Łyś z Yes Dent najpierw robił moją 3 a potem 6. Efekt super! Niepotrzebnie się bałam. To świetny chirurg implantolog z doświadczeniem i bardzo miły człowiek. Przyjmuje na ul.Solskiego 4/3 - yesdent.pl

----------


## olakryszak2

Ja robiłam swoje implanty w klinice w Warszawie w klinice Soldent, w samym centrum. Pracują tam specjaliści na światowym poziomie! Jestem osobą wymagającą i zaskoczona bylam bardzo pozytywnie! Cen nie mają wysokich, a cała obsługa była bardzo bardzo profesjonalna! Pozdrawiam gorąco!

----------


## Ania Kwiatkowska

Jak w Warszawie to polecam Klinikę Impladent (impladent.pl). Wstawiałam niedawno implant (też straciłam zęba w wypadku :/ ) i jestem zadowolona - nie widać różnicy, wygląda całkiem naturalnie. Personel i lekarze byli bardzo mili i profesjonalnie podeszli do sprawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem że jesteś z Warszawy ale znam człowieka z Wrocławia dla którego warto przejechać te kilometry. Dr Wojciech Kołosowski, z Unident Union tworzy cuda. Wręcz hollywoodzki uśmiech. Klinika jeat piękna, obsługa kompleksowa. Zęby to coś na czym nie można oszczedzać.

----------


## ilona.starnecka

Pamiętam, jak przy zwykłym kanałowym leczeniu dentyści wciąż dokładali mi nowe wizyty. Gdy doszło do wypadku rowerowego i straciłam dwa zęby, myślałam, że do końca życie będę montować implanty. Miałam szczęście, bo zamiast zostać na Pradze, poszukałam chirurgii stomatologicznej trochę dalej. Znalazłam miejsce idealne dlatego gorąco polecam bonelli-dental.pl. Krótko i na temat. Są bardzo profesjonalni i serdeczni.

----------


## Mariusz w Ursynowa

Polecam, trafiłem z polecania, konkretnie do dr Dariusz Pitucha, sprawdziłem go, jest implantologiem światowej klasy, cena też mi pasowała. Implanty bardzo dobrze wstawione. Licówki też ok. Od ponad roku zero problemów. Zdecydowanie polecam Dental Service  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam implanty dwoch górnych jedynek i to była bardzo dobra decyzja. Nie mam już kompleksów. Trafiłam do cudownej pani, która jest mistrzem w swoim fachu. Jakby ktoś szukał, to zostawiam namiar: p.Agnieszka Kotwa-Grudzińska z ArtDenta pod Warszawą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na Ślasku Centrum Implantologii Astra Dent w Katowicach

----------


## Ola1540

Hah, zawsze mnie bawi doradzanie ludziom miejsc i usług oddalonych o setki km  :Smile:  Wątpię, żeby ktoś z Warszawy jechał do Wrocławia do stomatologa  :Smile:  Tym bardziej, że tutaj też są bardzo dobrzy. Już się tu kilka razy przewinęła nazwa kliniki Impladent. Polecam - sama się tam leczę. Miałam kilka przebojów z innymi gabinetami. Generalnie uznałam, że jak mam gdzieś już chodzić, to właśnie do kliniki i to do takiej, gdzie pracują najlepsi.

----------


## waldekWrocek

> Mam wszczepione 2 implanty - dr Kazimierz Łyś z Yes Dent najpierw robił moją 3 a potem 6. Efekt super! Niepotrzebnie się bałam. To świetny chirurg implantolog z doświadczeniem i bardzo miły człowiek. Przyjmuje na ul.Solskiego 4/3 - yesdent.pl


Hej, też robiłem w Yes Dent u dr Łysia. Świetny stomatolog, baardzo dokładny i niedrogi. Poszło szybko i bez żadnych powikłań. Znajoma pojechała do Lwowa na implanty, chciała zaoszczędzić a teraz płacze, bo jej sp.... . Implanty lepiej wszczepiać w sprawdzonych klinikach u konkretnego lekarza, który jest specjalistą od implantów a nie tylko chirurgiem czy stomatologiem.

----------


## Goska55

jakby ktoś był zainteresowany to bardzo dobrze implanty robią w gabinecie stomatologicznym dr Cichonia w Krakowie - dzięki temu po tym jak zemdlałam i wybiłam pierwsze dwa zęby wygladam dobrze i mogę się uśmiechac. polecam bo nietylko fajnie zrobione ale i super obsługa

----------


## butelkamiodu

Widzę, że ktoś tu już powiedział o doktorze Niesiobędzkim z kliniki Impladent z Warszawy. Również polecam. Trzy lata temu wstawiali mi tam implant. Przede wszystkim - wreszcie nie muszę się wstydzić uśmiechać. Było bezbólowo i mega profesjonalnie.

----------


## Sasza33

Ja już miałam tyle przygód z dentystami, że jestem w stanie spod dywanu wyjąć pieniądze żeby tylko sprawa była załatwiona właściwie. Od roku chodzę tylko do Bonelli Dental, bo zawsze jestem zadowolona. Zabiegi się nie przeciągają tylko wszystko jest wykonywane fachowo i na tym też zaoszczędzisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po wypadku miałam wstawiane implanty przez doktora Sundmana i bardzo sobie chwalę. Robił mi 2 zęby- nie było żadnych problemów, p. doktor jest bardzo miły i doświadczony- wie co robi. Zdecydowanie warto, chodzę do niego od długiego czasu i dentysty chyba nigdy nie zmienię :Wink:

----------


## Ela344

Ola, ja do dobrego, sprawdzonego lekarza jestem w stanie pojechać dalej, oczywiście nie na drugi koniec Polski, ale do okulisty kiedyś jechałam ponad 3h.. Jeśli chodzi o implanty zębów także mogę polecic implantologa Wojciecha Kołosowskiego z unident union u nas we Wrocławiu - jest to dość znana klinika prawdopodobnie dlatego,że pacjentami były także znane osoby, ale rzeczywiście są to profesjonaliści

----------


## TWsklep_pl

Powyżej mamy już kilak miejsc oraz adresów,natomiast  postarajmy się podawać od razu koszty jakie wiążą się z implantami,to jest przecież niezwykle istotną kwestią,prawda? Im więcej opinii tym rzecz jasna lepiej.

----------


## pingwinek

> Ola, ja do dobrego, sprawdzonego lekarza jestem w stanie pojechać dalej, oczywiście nie na drugi koniec Polski, ale do okulisty kiedyś jechałam ponad 3h.


Potwierdzam, że do niektórych specjalistów warto jechać nawet kilkaset km, ale no bez przesady - do dentysty?

----------


## TWsklep_pl

Z jednej strony tak,ale z drugiej to przecież chodzi o implanty zębów gdzie musi być wszystko wykonane na "tip top",wówczas jest moim zdaniem sens jechać do dobrego specjalisty nawet kilkaset km. Z naszej strony możecie natomiast liczyć na pomoc i porady podczas wyboru odpowiednich środków do pielęgnacji higieny jamy ustnej.

----------


## krzypal

Mam 2 implanty na dole, wybrałem miejsce tanie, bo po prostu nie było mnie stać. Miałem do wyboru albo protezę albo niedrogie implanty. No i dobrze, bo wszystko poszło świetnie, bez bólu, dentysta młody, ale bardzo sprawnie wykonał zabieg. Korony na zębach doskonale dopasowane. Planuję jeszcze dwa jesienią. Pod Warszawą w Międzyborowie, mały gabinet, ale na prawdę polecam. Implanty firmy IBS.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Klinika znajduje sie w Katowicach. Jak ktoś naprawdę chce mieć zdrowe zeby i zrobione na najwyższym poziomie 
Tylko tam !

----------


## DentTech

Szukaj gabinetu, gdzie mająskanery protetyczne, wtedy będziesz mieć pewność, że zrobisz implanty bardzo dobrze i nie będziesz musiał robić wycisku, który może powodować wymioty, a niestety często jeszcze jest to używana metoda.

----------


## alfaiomega

Do implantów sie nie robi wycisku, jest wklad tytanowy i na to korona, rany boskie ale tumany.

----------


## Re-nu

polecam lekarza chirurga- Małgorzata Sturska, robiłam 2 lata temu jedynkę górna i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Super  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na Ślasku Centrum Implantologii Astra Dent w Katowicach


Potwierdzam - idealne miejsce, śwuetne wyposazone no i pracuja tam profesjonaliśmi. wstawialam 3 imolanty z koniecznością odbudowy kości, idealnie dopasowanie pod wzgledem kooru i ksztatu do innych zebów. Przyjemni lekarze i obsługa, bardzo dobry chirurg i konsultacja pierwsza całkowicie za darmo

----------


## Andrzej1969

Jak implanty to w Gdyni w gabinecie IdealDent. Kompleksowa opieka, bezstresowa atmosfera, lekarz wszystko tłumaczy.  Implanty nie są najtańszym rozwiązaniem, ale efekt jest naprawdę zdumiewający, jak Twoje własne zęby, warto.

----------


## Mikulski

Polecam klinikę Impladent. Pracują, między innymi, na implantach Straumann, czyli jednych z lepszych na świecie. Plus właściciel kliniki specjalizuje się właśnie w implantologii.

----------


## marie

Moja mama robiła implant w klinice Medispot na Żoliborzu. Specjaliści stamtąd są na pewno godni polecenia, mama była po zabiegu naprawdę zadowolona (oczywiście pomimo bólu i bezwzględnego zakazu palenia) i nie siedziała w gabinecie wcale długo, ja myślałam że zakładanie implantu to ze 3 godziny na fotelu, a tu mama wyszła po 45 minutach już  z nowym zębem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potwierdzam, że do niektórych specjalistów warto jechać nawet kilkaset km, ale no bez przesady - do dentysty?


Jeżeli chcesz robić np. implanty i mieć pewność, że będzie to zrobione dobrze, to czemu nie?  :Wink:  W końcu implanty to dość spora i długoterminowa inwestycja.

Ja robiłam sobie zęby w Medensie i sobie chwalę, do gabinetu jeździłam 2h w jedną stronę i nie żałuję, było warto  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja na szczęście miałam super specjalistów na miejscu - klinika Multimed, do nich też dużo osób przyjeżdża  spoza Zamościa bo są najlepsi :Smile:  i zgadzam się z tym, że jeżeli chodzi o implanty zębów to trzeba jeździć tylko do specjalistów, bo to zbyt delikatna sprawa.

----------


## ppc1

W Krakowie polecę dentestetice
Sam robiłem i jestem w 110% zadowolony. Implant przyjął sie bez problemu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam kowdent w Krakowie miła obsługa dobre jakości implanty i przystępna cena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłem implanty w kowdencie w krakowie pelny profesjonalizm i przystepna cena polecam

----------


## Serenaa

Drodzy forumowicze, a dobry stomatolog w łodzi, który specjalizuje się w leczeniu uzębienia dzieci?

----------


## Beniasz

> Drodzy forumowicze, a dobry stomatolog w łodzi, który specjalizuje się w leczeniu uzębienia dzieci?


W Łodzi to moim zdaniem Stomatologia Królewska. Najpierw masz oczywiście przygotowanie, cały wywiad z prottykiem. To fajna sprawa, bo można określić, co tak naprawdę jest potrzebne. Co do samych implantów to moim zdaniem są bardzo dobrze dopasowane, pod względem kształtu, jak i koloru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam implanty u doktor Świątkowskiej w Krakowie. Poszło bardzo szybko i obsługa była profesjonalna. Szczególnie polecam osobom, które tak jak ja boją się dentystów bo pani doktor podchodzi do pacjenta bardzo ostrożnie, wszystko tłumaczy i jest otwarta na pytania.  leczenie kanałowe, ubytki oraz zabiegi związane z usuwaniem kamienia oraz próchnicy. Przychodnia znajduje się w okolicach Podgórza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam ubytek w mało widocznej 5 ale zawsze spędzało mi to sen z powiek...a nóż widelec ktoś zauważy. Doszłam do wniosku, że ślub to już jest bardzo duży powód do wstawienie sobie tego brakującego ząbka.  Zapisałam się na konsultację do gabinetu we Wrocławiu na Czarnieckiego 13. Dwa tygodnie przed ślubem miałam już wszystkie ząbki.

----------


## Go4HealthTravel

Witam Forumowiczów,
jeżeli chodzi o implanty należy uświadomić sobie, że nie będzie to mały koszt zabiegu. 
Wiele klinik w swoich cennikach umieszcza cenę od kwoty x, która wydaje się bardzo atrakcyjną. Jednak tak naprawdę jest to wartość samego implantu zębowego (śruba wkręcana w kość), bez kosztu korony (implantu zęba wkręcanego na wspomnianą śrubę) jak i zabiegu. 
Zachęcam do zwrócenia na to uwagi. 

Zapraszam wszystkich zainteresowanych do kontaktu z naszą firmą. Postaramy się polecić najlepszą usługę medyczną dopasowaną do Państwa potrzeb i wymagań.

----------


## Go4HealthTravel

Witam Forumowiczów,
jeżeli chodzi o implanty należy uświadomić sobie, że nie będzie to mały koszt zabiegu. 
Wiele klinik w swoich cennikach umieszcza cenę od kwoty x, która wydaje się bardzo atrakcyjną. Jednak tak naprawdę jest to wartość samego implantu zębowego (śruba wkręcana w kość), bez kosztu korony (implantu zęba wkręcanego na wspomnianą śrubę) jak i zabiegu. 
Zachęcam do zwrócenia na to uwagi. 

Zapraszam wszystkich zainteresowanych do kontaktu z naszą firmą. Postaramy się polecić najlepszą usługę medyczną dopasowaną do Państwa potrzeb i wymagań.

----------


## kwiotek

polecam sprawdzić sobie lekarzy z Implant Masters Poland. to jest takie stowarzyszenie, w którym są implandtolodzy różnych miast

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto zrobić implanty w miejscu,w którym są sami specjaliści, wstawiałem dwa implanty i od razu lepiej wyglądam i nie ma żadnej różnicy niż prawdziwe zęby :Wink:

----------


## luizza588

Szukacie w Polsce bardzo dobrych dentystów z prawdziwego zdarzenia od implantów ? Jeśli tak to koniecznie zaglądnijcie na ofertę, *SIELSKA KLINIKA* w Gdyni - obsługują całe Trójmiasto wyśmienitej jakości dentyści, którzy naprawią i wyleczą nawet najtrudniejszy problem waszych zębów. Rewelacyjne podejście do klienta, co się ceni w dzisiejszych czasach ! W szczególności jeśli chodzi o implanty polecam !

----------


## Nikolkola

Implanty to droga sprawa i sama też zbierałam opinie przez dłuższy czas zanim zdecydowałam się wydać pieniądze. Na szczęście trafiłam dobrze i mogę polecić White Dental Clinic na Bielanach. Dentysta miał na imię bodajże Przemek. W każdym razie implant wstawił super i jestem bardzo zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana Kasia

Ja miałam wstawiane implanty w Wawie w gabinecie Medens - i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Widać, że p.doktor zna się na rzeczy, wszystko poszło sprawnie i bez komplikacji. No i zęby wyglądają super, mam teraz ładny uśmiech bez braków z boku  :Wink:  Implanty to dobra inwestycja, jak najbardziej warto według mnie!

----------


## Berci99

> Warto zrobić implanty w miejscu,w którym są sami specjaliści, wstawiałem dwa implanty i od razu lepiej wyglądam i nie ma żadnej różnicy niż prawdziwe zęby


Nie ma czegoś takiego, jak piękne i tanie implanty, no chyba, że są wykonywane z jakiś bardzo tanich materiałów. Za dobry implant oraz opiekę stomatologiczną no umówmy się trzeba trochę zapłacić. Sama miałam robione kompleksowe leczenie stomatologiczne + trochę implantologii w klinice Artodonto na Stawki. Efekt jest bardzo fajny, ząbki naturalne, dopasowane do siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Katowicach polecam Centrum Implantologii Astra Dent i rewelacyjnego specjalistę dr Tomasza Bigasa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podzielam opinie Nikoli, miałam robiony implant w tym samym miejscu i u tego samego lekarza (tak, to p. Przemek :P ). Cena ok, wykonanie profesjonalne, bez zarzutu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja w Gdyni korzystałam z kliniki przy Rdestowej Ars Dentana i bardzo sobie ich chwalę. Wiadomo, ze miałam obawy jak wszyscy, ale wszystko jest ok, jestem już pół roku po zabiegu i cieszę się, że się na implant zdecydowałam. Z kliniki jestem zadowolona, pełen profesjonalizm i dobra opieka.

----------


## celinaPi

Bardzo dobre implanty robią tez w Stomatologii Cichoń . Takze jak ktos jest z krakowa to warto tutaj własnie takie rzeczy sobie zrobić . mój brat stracił dwie jedynki podczas wycieczki na kładach . Miał wypadek i po prostu stracił dwie przednie jedynki . Z tego co pamietam to te implanty , które robił we wspomnianym gabinecie mają dożywotnią gwarancję  :Wink:

----------


## kemekeme

Ja sobie robiłam w Medident Tabor. Efekt naprawdę bardzo fajny. Implanty dospawane do reszty zębów. Tu właśnie wychodzi doświadczenie stomatologa oraz implantologa.

----------


## anita36

Zgadzam się z tym, że implanty wiążą się z kosztami. Oczywiście dużo zależy od rodzaju wstawianego implanta, ponieważ nieco różnią się  ceną. Niemniej jednak warto zainwestować, szczególnie dotyczy to młodych osób które z powodu braku zęba będą czuć dyskomfort. Podstawowymi zaletami tego rozwiązania jest brak używania kleju, czy innych sposobów przytwierdzenia. Taki ząb zostaje zamocowany na stałe, dzięki czemu wygląda również dużo naturalniej. Myślę, że warto pomyśleć o tym rozwiązaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja wszystkim polecam Dental Design w Pruszkowie, albo Ursynowie - teraz mają otwartą nową siedzibę. Trafiłam tam przez przypadek ale jestem mega zadowolona w końcu się mogę szeroko uśmiechać i nie mam żadnych kompleksów.


Niestety takie wymuszone opinie, prawdopodobnie pracowników przychodni powodują odwrotny skutek.
W życiu tam nie pójdę.

----------


## Bullet

Ja bym robiła implanty w centrum stomatologicznym Demed . Świetny personel medyczny , przede wszytskim mający doświadczenie . Jestem bardzo zadowolona z leczenia w tym gabinecie . oraz przystęonych cen jakie tutaj sa  :Wink:

----------


## Ilma

hmm ja tylko znam w Krakowie Stomatologie Cichonia - i jest to jak dla mnie bardzo dobra klinika bo wiem że mogę im zaufać i moje zęby będą dobrze wyleczone!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrych klinik i fachowców od implantów jest kilka. Da się dobrze trafić. Ale wiecie co najwazniejsze przy wyborze? Paczcie na to jaką lekarz ma specjalizacje, bo czasem tylko kurs jakiś może mieć a lepiej iśc do fachowca z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Jest taka strona Centralnego Rejestru Lekarzy do sprawdzenia specalizacji każdego po nazwisku

----------


## MartynaKa

Niestety implant implantowi nierówny. Mając na uwadze, że jest to zabieg, którego efekty będą widoczne przez długie lata, warto wybrać dobrego specjalistę. Osoby, szukające godnego polecenia gabinetu, w którym można wykonać zabieg wstawiania koron, mostów czy częściowych protez, mogą skorzystać profesjonalnego gabinetu  Stomatologii Rodzinnej i Ortodoncji Zaremba Ort w Pszczynie.

----------


## Majik

Tak, w Krakowie to zdecydowanie Klinika dr Cichonia. ja jestem mega zadowolona z jego roboty - porządnie zrobione implanty. Robota na lata!

----------


## Riiczi

no wlasnie ja się do niego wybieram i szczerze mówiąc szukałam opinii o nim bo w ciemno idę - ale już nie załuję  :Smile:

----------


## Nikolkola

W Warszawie na Żeromskiego 1 pracuje świetny specjalista od implantów, chwilę czekałem na termin wizyty, ale warto było!

----------


## MedykDent

Na początku warto udać się na konsultacje ponieważ przed zabiegiem niezbędne jest wykonanie badań diagnostycznych. Nasza firma Medykdent organizować będzie takie darmowe konsultacje we Wrocławiu. Profesjonalny sprzęt pozwoli zaplanować zabieg i zadbać o maksymalne jego powodzenie. Więcej na temat konsultacji: medykdent.pl/konsultacje-implantologiczne-wroclaw/

----------


## WillBeOkay

Hej . To wszytso zalezy skąd jesteś . z Jakiego miasta itd . Jak z centrum krakowa i okolic to bardzo polecam Stomatologie Cichoń . Mają tu na prawdę dobrej jakości implanty . wiem ,ze sa dwa rodzaje tzn dwóch różnych firm , na jedne masz dożywotnią gwarancje a drugie masz 10 lat gwarancji . Wszytsko zalezy od pacjenta , któe sobie wybierze . ja wybrałam te z dożywotnią gwarancja  :Wink:

----------


## Viera

no wlasnie słyszałam ze w Krakowie dobre implanty robią w Stomatologii Cichoń. Nie ukrywam że myślę o tym żeby zrobić, chociaż chce żeby to było przemyślane i w dobrym miejscu zrobione. a Stomatologia Cichoń jest myślę sprawdzonym miejscem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Katowicach najlepsze z najlepszych Centrum Implantologii Astra Dent ( astradent.pl)  nawet najtrudniejsze przypadki nie są im obce i tomograf nawet na miejscu

----------


## mr2410

W Warszawie bardzo dobrymi specjalistami od implantów jest gabinet stomatologiczny Stomapol
Wszystko na temat jakie robią implanty i wiele innych rzeczy można poczytać sobie na stronie stomapol.eu.
Polecam!

----------


## Kamiks87

O muszę przetestować tą miejscówkę w Warszawie. Sam od dawna szukam kogoś do implantów. Póki co byłem w dentalux i tam nie przekonali mnie do swojej oferty. Słabo działają jak dla mnie. Szukam dalej.

----------


## Soszi

Ja jestem zadowolona ze Stomatologii Cichonia - bardzo dobra klinika, dokładnie i dobrze leczą zęby. Dla mnie w Krakowie to jedno z lepszych miejsc!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja robiłam 2 implanty w ProOrtodont w Warszawie, strasznie się bałam samego zabiegu, ale zostałam dobrze znieczulona i towarzyszyło mi tylko uczucie dyskomfortu przez kilka dni. Szybko i skutecznie, cieszę się że do nich trafiłam bo jestem z natury troche panikarą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podzielam opinie Nikoli, miałam robiony implant w tym samym miejscu i u tego samego lekarza (tak, to p. Przemek :P ). Cena ok, wykonanie profesjonalne, bez zarzutu!


Jaka to cena?

----------


## ramona33

Jak dla mnie to w Warszawie robią za drogie implanty, w Płocku w Linea Medica ceny są lepsze i można też skorzystać z pomocy finansowej. Ja będę miała jeden niedługo wszczepiany, ponieważ lekarz stwierdził, że już dochodzi do zaniku kości, a to będzie wkrótce problemem. W końcu będę mogła się normalnie uśmiechać, bo ten brak dolnej trójki jest mocno problematyczny :/

----------


## Telka

Ja np. robiłam w Krakowie w Stomatologii Cichonia, Nobel Biocare i szczerze powiedziawszy jestem bardzo zadowolona z roboty! ślicznie zrobione!

----------


## Waran_z_Komody

robiłem licówki w warszawskim impladencie, polecam  :Smile:

----------


## perfekcyjnamama

W Warszawie na pograniczu Żoliborza i Bielan jest genialny gabinet Ratyńscy Dental Clinic . Patrzyłam również na oferte implantów , ponieważ musiałam usunąć dwa zęby a bez nich trochę ciężko , więc na penwo również będę decydowała się tutaj na implanty .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Świetnie robią implanty w Slaskim centrum Implantologii Astra Dent, bardzo pod tym względem chwalone miejsce na Śląsku

----------


## Besssy

Mam implanty. Musiałam je zrobić gdyż zaniedbałam zęby, zniszczyła je próchnica i trzeba było usunąć. Wiem, że muszą być dobrze wykonane, wyglądać naturalnie, nie przeszkadzać w jedzeniu i piciu. Gdzie robiłam? W klinice stomatologicznej Maestria na Rodziny Hiszpańskich. Polecam, świetni implantolodzy.

----------


## Kowalski102

> Mam implanty. Musiałam je zrobić gdyż zaniedbałam zęby, zniszczyła je próchnica i trzeba było usunąć. Wiem, że muszą być dobrze wykonane, wyglądać naturalnie, nie przeszkadzać w jedzeniu i piciu. Gdzie robiłam? W klinice stomatologicznej Maestria na Rodziny Hiszpańskich. Polecam, świetni implantolodzy.


Bardzo dobra klinika stomatologiczna. Leczyłem się u nich rok temu i teraz mam bardzo przyjemny uśmiech.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w dupie aha ahahahahahahahah

----------


## darianowicka

Jeśli w Warszawie to polecam gabinety Eurodental. Mam dwa bardzo profesjonalnie wstawione implanty, mocne, dokładnie w kolorze moich zębów, mogę robić nimi wszystko. Teraz do 15.10 mają darmowe konsultacje, warto się wybrac i sprawdzić.

----------


## mateusz.wi

w Krakowie jest bardzo dobry gabinet stomatologiczny  , nie wiem czy czasem o nim dawno temu nie wspominałem . Do dziś jest to mój ulubiony gabinet "stomatologia Cichoń . Tutaj również m.in robią implanty i z tego co wiem to sa one z najwyższej półki . Ja mam akurat doświadczenie pod względem leczenia z tym miejscem  :Wink:

----------


## Izzi

Też znam ten gabinet i szczerze mówiąc jestem zadowolona że trafiłam do niego - na prawdę mega plus bo miło i dobrze leczone zęby! a miałam kanałówkę!

----------


## Kepnerka

Jeśli chodzi o Warszawę, to osobiście mogę polecić klinikę Eurodental ul. Andersa 15 i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Całą rodziną - dzieciaki są zadowolone, wizyty w miłej atmosferze, dentyści mają podejście do dzieci zdecydowanie. Teraz mają  bezpłatne konsultacje implantologiczne. Jak ktoś akurat rozważa założenie implantu, to warto skorzystać z takiej porady jeśli nic nie kosztuje, a dowie się o cenie i planie leczenia.

----------


## elmotka

ja robiłąms obei implanty w placówce Eurodental w Warszawie przy ulicy Nowowiejskiej, zdecydowałams ię bo oni mają najlepsze na rynku systemy implantologiczne, więc skoro już mam robić implanty to najlepsze, zeby mieć je na lata.

----------


## Nina Kowalska

Placówka Eurodental w Warszawie to zdecydowanie pionier w implantologii! Jak wypadł mi stary implant bardzo szybko uratowali mnie na Andersa 15 i ten trzyma mi się już bardzo długo. Wykonanie bardzo profesjonalne, szybkie i w bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany anna

> O muszę przetestować tą miejscówkę w Warszawie. Sam od dawna szukam kogoś do implantów. Póki co byłem w dentalux i tam nie przekonali mnie do swojej oferty. Słabo działają jak dla mnie. Szukam dalej.


Jak Cię w Dentaluxie nie przekonali, to proponuję znacznie lepszy Stomapol. Myślę, że to dla Ciebie będzie strzał w dziesiątkę!

----------


## Ludwika

Potwierdzam W Warszawie chyba lepszych specjalistów niż Stomapol nie ma. Zęby miałam w takim stanie, że w wielu klinikach po prostu rozkładali ręce, a tu mi pomogli i teraz wyglądam ok.

----------


## wioletta_cz

Jeżeli w Lublinie, to mogę polecić. Dzisiaj rano byłam w gabinecie Aldent właśnie w Lublinie na zabiegu implantacji. Było bardzo profesjonalnie, obsługa bardzo miła, a sam zabieg całkowicie bezbolesny. Wykonywał go doktor Paradowski. Cieszę się, że zdecydowałam się na zabieg, bo nie było w ogóle strasznie, wręcz przeciwnie - czułam się bardzo komfortowo. Jak wspomniałam, nic nie bolało, a to dla mnie jest najważniejsze.

----------


## treska

ja robiłam sobie implanta w placówce Eurodental przy Nowowiejskiej, sprawdziłąm ich i mają oni najlepsze na rynku systemy implantologiczne, dlatego się zdecydowałam.

----------


## Evelekkk

Na Rodziny Hiszpańskich w Warszawie jest klinika Maestria. Polecam zajrzeć. Ceny może nie najniższe, ale za to jakość wykonanych implantów bardzo dobra

----------


## MarekKownicki

> Na Rodziny Hiszpańskich w Warszawie jest klinika Maestria. Polecam zajrzeć. Ceny może nie najniższe, ale za to jakość wykonanych implantów bardzo dobra


Potwiedzam. Mam dwa implanty trzonowców robione w Maestri. Jeden z 1,5 roku temu, drugi ze dwa miesiące temu. Oba po zębach wyrwanych, których nie dało się uratować. Bardzo dobrze wyposażona klinika, personel miły i co najważniejsze kompetentny, co się od razu przekłada na ładny uśmiech.

----------


## Adam227675

Swoje zęby leczyłam w Stomapolu, bo miałam do nich blisko i to był pierwszy ważny powód.  Drugi ważny i najważniejszy wyleczyli mi zęby bardzo dobrze, a łatwe to nie było, bo sporo zębów miałam leczonych kanałowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W wyniku wypadku straciłam dwa przednie zęby (jedynka i dwójka). Jestem jeszcze młodą osobą i chciałabym czy prędzej coś z tym zrobić. Czytałam bardzo dużo na temat implantów zębowych i jestem już zdecydowana. Nie wiem jeszcze gdzie mogłabym taki zabieg wykonać. Czy znacie kogoś godnego polecenia w Warszawie?


W Warszawie Agnieszka Sicińska - implanty i chirurgia stomatologiczna. 
Doskonały lekarz z pasją.

----------


## TamaraTR

> O muszę przetestować tą miejscówkę w Warszawie. Sam od dawna szukam kogoś do implantów. Póki co byłem w dentalux i tam nie przekonali mnie do swojej oferty. Słabo działają jak dla mnie. Szukam dalej.


To sprawdź sobie ten Stomapol, bo naprawdę warto! Sama tam leczę zęby i nie zamienię ten gabinet na żaden inny!

----------


## annakwiat1994

Najlepiej się popytać znajomych, masz największą sznase na rzetelną odpowiedz. Dużo gabinetów jest dobrych, a jakie miasto CIę dokładnie interesuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Katowicach jest Ślaskie Centrum Imlantologii i Stomatologii Estetycznej Astra Dent - jedni z lepszych implantologów na Ślasku. Komoleksowe leczenie wszystkiego coz zebami zwiazane i fachowcy naprawde wybitni i wyspecjalizowani, wiele polecen ich słyszałam i sprawdzałam jeszcze opinie w internecie , bo do implantu trzeba wybrać prawdziwych fachowów wg mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam klinikę dentystyczną klinikabochinska. pl, ja robiłam tam, wszytko odbyło sie zgodnie z ustaleniami, ładnie się przyjęły, wiec jestem zadowolona - mogę polecić.  :Smile:

----------


## MedykDent

Najlepszym sposobem na obniżenie kosztów implantów zębów jest poszukanie kliniki znajdującej się w innym, mniejszym mieście. Tam ceny będą z pewnością bardziej przystępne a jakość usług pozostanie na tym samym poziomie. Ważne są nie tylko koszty prowadzenia działalności ale i doświadczenie lekarza. Więcej na temat tego, od czego jest uzależniona cena implantów można przeczytać na moim blogu - medykdent.pl/blog/od-czego-zalezy-cena-wszczepienia-implantu-zeba/

----------


## Fela

Ja swoje implanty robiłam w Stomapolu i jestem z tego gabinetu bardzo zadowolona. Nareszcie mój uśmiech wygląda estetycznie i normalnie.

----------


## HenrykTTTT

Pochodzę z Tarchomina i tam najblizej miałem do wyżej wspomnianego Stomapolu. Miałem tam wykonywaną protezę szkieletową. Jestem bardzo zadowolony, bo nie widać, że to proteza a jestem jeszcze w wmiarę młodym wieku i właśnie na tym mi zależało żeby nie było widać.

----------


## wojek993

Do Krakowa mam daleko, ale mimo wszystko to właśnie tam zdecydowałem się zapisać do kliniki Dental Park w celu zrobienia implantów. Doktor Sumara bardzo dobrze się mną zajął i mogę teraz cieszyć się pięknym uśmiechem, który mam nadzieję - pozostanie na długo.

----------


## alutka

ja się wybieram na zrobienie implantów do Perfekt Med w Warszawie-koleżanka robiła u nich implanty przednich zębów bo miała uszczerbane po wypadku i nie widać różnicy między wstawionymi a jej stałymi zębami

----------


## AnnaDor

Siostra ostatnio wstawiała implant i jest zadowolona z efektu. Implant dobrze się przyjął, wygląda naturalnie, wszystko ogólnie w porządku. Korzystała z centrum stomatologii  City Dent citydent.lublin.pl w Lublinie.  Cenowo wyszło ją to całkiem ok.

----------


## tyran

Sprawdzeni fachowcy z Poznania - newdentclinic.pl/o-nas/
Implanty przyjęły się idealnie, bez komplikacji. Jeśli faktycznie zamierzacie się zdecydować na implanty to podstawą jest znalezienie odpowiedniego fachowca - z doświadczeniem. Pamiętajcie, że chodzi jednak o poważny zabieg. W New Dent macie kogoś takiego - idźcie na konsultacje, wtedy wyjdzie, czy w ogóle macie szansę na implanty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do dentala w lublinie się przejdź. Oni dobrze te implanty robią, mojej teściowej zrobili kilka lat temu, nadal wszysgtko się w porzadku trzyma, ząb nie czarnieje, wszystko jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W eko medzie w chełmie robiłam oku temu implant. Zdziwiłam się, bo nawet nei zapłaciłam za niego aż tak dużo. Sam proces zakładania go przeszedł całkowicie bezboleśnie. Nie było się czego bać,jeśli więc masz wątpliwości, to serio, doradzam, lepiej uzupełnić uzebienie niż z tym zwlekać  :Smile:

----------


## grazawawa

Jeden implant zrobiłam w bestDent i nie polecam. Na poprawkę poszłam do Stomapolu i tam mi bardzo pomogli!

----------


## PiotrPiotrek

Jestem właśnie po pierwszej wizycie w Maestrii. Właśnie wybrałem się tam na spotkanie z polecenia znajomego, który się u nich leczył stomatologcznie. Chcę sobie podleczyć zęby i do tego też zrobić 3 implanty. Chciałem kogoś właśnie kto ma pojęcie o tym co robi i do tego też robi te implanty po prostu ładne.

----------


## Ryszarden

> Jestem właśnie po pierwszej wizycie w Maestrii. Właśnie wybrałem się tam na spotkanie z polecenia znajomego, który się u nich leczył stomatologcznie. Chcę sobie podleczyć zęby i do tego też zrobić 3 implanty. Chciałem kogoś właśnie kto ma pojęcie o tym co robi i do tego też robi te implanty po prostu ładne.


To jak trafiłeś do Maestii to implanty na pewno będą dobrze zrobione. Mam od nich dwa takie i wyglądają 100% naturalnie. Odpowiednio dobrany kształt, kolor.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w stomapolu miałam ostatnio czyszczone zęby z kamienia.dla mnie to nie jest przyjemny zabieg, ale tutaj jednak daje rade wysiedzieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja właśnie Herba Dental polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie najlepszy gabinet stomatologiczny w Warszawie mieści się na ul. Myśliborskiej 18.

----------


## Roksana Denis

Ile ludzi , tyle opinii  :Wink:  Każdy ma swoje jakies dobre doświadczenie .I jeszcze zalezy w jakim mieście się  mieszka . Ja przymierzam się do zrobienia implantu brakjącej dolnej szóstki w Centrum Stomatologicznym Demed na Woli w Warszawie. Wybrałam ich ze względu na wczesniejsze doświadczenie zwiazane z leczeniem zębów  :Wink:  poza tym ceny wg mnie najbardziej przystępne w Warszawie  :Wink:

----------


## tonka8733

Jeśli są tutaj osoby z Krakowa i okolic to zdecydowanie polecam gabinet Villa Dentica. Są w stanie zrobić z zębami chyba wszystko. Implanty to proces, który troszkę trwa, ale uważam, że warto! Jeśli u mnie pojawi się taka konieczność, to na pewno od razu się zdecyduję. Warto dbać o swój wygląd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rewelacyjne i bardzo dobrej jakości implanty zrobią ci w klinice mediart clinic w Poznaniu, ja nie umiem się na moje napatrzeć, są prześliczne i wyglądają jak perełki  :Smile:  Więc jak najbardziej polecam,dodatkowo bardzo profesjonalny i cierpliwy  personel  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio w Stomapolu piaskowałem i wybielałem zęby. są teraz bardzo ładne i nie zapłaciłem zbyt dużo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Śląskie Centrum Implantologii i Stomatologii Estetycznej Astra Dent w Katowicach - to jest coś. Wybielałam u nich zęby i wstawiałam implant straconej górnej 4 - pełne 100% zadowolenie. piekny efekt. To wybitni specjaliści

----------


## Jokel

Ja na implant zęba zdecydowałem się dość niedawno i jestem mega zadowolony ze swojej decyzji. Robiłem go u siebie w Warszawie. Implantolog pierwsze co kazał mi wykonać pantomogram, który robiłem w pracowni Diagdent na Gocławiu z wynikiem, którego od razu zaplanował cały proces leczenia przygotowujący do założenia implantu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie tam ostatnio wybielałam sobie zęby i jestem bardo zadowolona z tego zabiegu, bo uśmiech mój teraz lśni naprawdę, a jak na warszawskie warunki, to nie zapłaciłam dużo!

----------


## Fine

Jako ,ze podczas wypadku straciłam jedynkę i dwójke , też musiałam mieć implanty. Trafiłam do centrum stomatologicznego Demed ,ale w Łomży  :Wink:  Z efektów jestem bardzo zadowolona. Cena też była przystępna .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na Myśliborskiej miałem usuwaną żywą miazgę z zęba. Ząb przed zabiegiem bolał jak diabli, ale dostałem znieczulenie i spokojnie mogli miazgę usunąc.

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih banyak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mieszkam na Tarchominie i z tego względu najbliżej mi do Stomapolu. Lubię tu chodzić, bo mają wszystko. nawet rtg. Dla mnie to komfort, bo nie muszę robić zdjęć w innych gabinetach rtg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam doktor racewicz ze śródmieścia!

----------


## MieczysławMiecz

Moja żona w Stomapolu robiła implant trójki, ja z kolei protezę całkowitą. Stan zębów przed zabiegami mieliśmy FATALNY, a teraz zęby są super!  Jako, Ze żona robiła implant, a ja protezę, to cena byłą ustalana INDYWIDUALNIE!

----------


## Tonsils

a to zalezy kto gdzie mieszka . Ja mieszkam w krakowie i uważam ,ze najlepszym miejscem na zrobienie implantów jest gabinet Stomatologia Cichoń. Ze względu na doświadczenie jakie mają lekarze oraz na materiały jakimi dysponują  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli o okolice Szczecina chodzi to najlepiej w Medentes w Przecławiu. Ja tam wstawiałam implant i chwalę sobie lekarzy no i cennik również. Profesjonalnie, w miłej atmosferze, nowoczesne gabinety a ceny nie zwalają z nóg jak w Szczecinie.

----------


## Happen222

W Warszawie z kolei bardzo wysokiej jakości implanty robia w Ratyńscy Dental Clinic . Jestem świeżo po załozeniu i jak narazie wszytsko jest w porządku. Miła atmosfera , profesjonalne podejście .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ślaskie Centrum  Implantologii i Stomatologii Astra Dent w Katowicach - bardzo profesjonalna klinika z nowoczesnym sprzętem i świetnymi implantologami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

praktycznie zrekonstruowali mi tam łuk, bo był w fatalnym stanie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

L&P Wesoły Stomatologia Estetyczna w Sosnowcu, ceny maja dobre a w pełni profesjonalny implantolog, górną czwórkę zrobili mi bardzo ładnie , nie widac że to implant. Stuprocentowe dopasowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gabinet na ulicy Myśliborskiej 18 w Warszawie polecam!

----------


## VivianaO

Bardzo dobrej jakości implanty są w Stomatologii Cichoń w Krakowie. Są tu świetni lekarze , którzy się tym zajmują . Ja musiałam miec implant w miejsce brakującej szostki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem z okolic Warszawy. Byłam u kilku implantologów w stolicy ale żaden nie wzbudził mojego zaufania. Poczytałam trochę w internecie i zauważyłam bardzo dużo pozytywnych opinii na temat dr Cynkiera. Postanowiłam to sprawdzić i wybrałam się do Łodzi do pana doktora do JMC Stomatologia i Medycyna. Nie żałuje! To była bardzo dobra decyzja. Pan doktor okazał się naprawdę osobą godną zaufania mającą super podejście do pacjenta. Zabieg został przeprowadzony bardzo szybko bez żadnych komplikacji i powikłań także jak najbardziej polecam.

----------


## ołperka

w warszwie zdecydowanei polecam opikeę stomatologiczną w lux medzie, sama robiłam u nich implant więc zdecydowanie warto umówić się u nich na wizytę i sprawdzić jakie usługi mogą zaproponować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Maxdent licówki mają cieniutkie i nie musiałam wcześniej preparować zęba ze względu na mniej inwazyjną metodę, z którą się spotkałam po raz pierwszy jak na razie... Udało się dzięki temu oszczędzić sporo stresu... Porządny gabinet we Wrocławiu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My z mamą implanty robiłyśmy w Stomapolu. Obie jesteśmy zadowolone z efektów. Wszystko się bardzo dobrze przyjęło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zajrzyj sobie na portal ranking.abczdrowie.pl tam na pewno znajdziesz fachową i profesjonalną pomoc medyczną. W Gdańsku chodzimy do Roberta Szymańskiego w OK Clinic. Leczy się tam cała moja rodzina. Dobry stomatolog może naprawdę wiele pomóc

----------


## Eleni

Warszawie za drogie implanty ? No chyba jednak nie .. Proponuje porozglądac sie po innych gabinetach w Polsce. Ceny mniej więcej wyglądają tak samo a nawet i więcej się płaci !!Przykład ? : W gabinecie Ratyńscy Dental Clinic w Warszawie za wszczepienie implantu zapłacicie od 2500 zł . W gabinecie X w krakowie - zapłacicie  od 3500 zł . o tak to właśnie wygląda. Skąd wiem jak wygląda sprawa w krakowie ? Bo chcąc zrobić sobie implant , rozglądałam się z czystej ciekawości jak wyglądają ceny w innych miastach w Polsce. Także , to ze mieszkamy w Warszawie, wcale nie znaczy ,ze wszystko mamy droższe. Troche orientacji.

----------


## Miettix

Według mnie i mojego doświadczenia klinika Maestria na Rodziny Hiszpańskich. Wykonywałem u nich kilka usług stomatologicznych oraz implant i jestem bardzo zadowolony, zarówno z uzębienia, jak i poziomu obsługi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Warszawie za drogie implanty ? No chyba jednak nie .. Proponuje porozglądac sie po innych gabinetach w Polsce. Ceny mniej więcej wyglądają tak samo a nawet i więcej się płaci !!Przykład ? : W gabinecie Ratyńscy Dental Clinic w Warszawie za wszczepienie implantu zapłacicie od 2500 zł . W gabinecie X w krakowie - zapłacicie  od 3500 zł . o tak to właśnie wygląda. Skąd wiem jak wygląda sprawa w krakowie ? Bo chcąc zrobić sobie implant , rozglądałam się z czystej ciekawości jak wyglądają ceny w innych miastach w Polsce. Także , to ze mieszkamy w Warszawie, wcale nie znaczy ,ze wszystko mamy droższe. Troche orientacji.


Ja orientowałam się w Wawie, górna 7 ok 10 tyś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cena standard, wkręcenie ze sztyftem ok 5 tys, korona min 2,5 tys.

----------


## witalka

ja wstawiałam sobie implant w lux medzie i wyszło mnie zdecydowanie taniej niż kwoty które koś tutaj wymienił wyżej, ska taka wysoka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Obdzwoniłam kilka punktów w Wawie i tylko na belgradzkiej maja rozsądne ceny, reszta 8-10 tys.
Nie chodzi tez o szukanie najtaniej, ale jest lekarz Dr Krasny, który ma bardzo dobre opinie i to on wstawia. Czy ktoś wstawiał u niego?

----------


## Jurijek

Do osoby wyżej to dobrze, że do nich trafiłeś, bo w Maestrii z tego co wiem to właśnie spacjalizują się w implanatach. I przy rozmowach ze znajomymi powtarzam też, że ich plusem jest to, że najpierw jest adaptacja tego elementu, który sie wkręca w kosć, a dopiero jak się przyjmnie to montaż całości

----------


## tillka

Ja robiłam implant w lux medzie i też jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu, wszystko zostało zrobione tak jak chciałam bez, cena i jakość implantu na najwyższym poziomie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobry gabinet. Świetne podejście do problemu i potrzeb pacjenta. Dla mnie najlepszy gabinet w Krakowie.

----------


## KrzysiekWW

Jeśli chodzi o implantacje, to polecam Ci Stomapol. Kompleksowy gabinet. Ja zrobiłam implant trójki i wszystko się piękne przyjęło i nie było żadnych problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak chodzi o Śląsk albo jak kto woli Zagłębie to polecam zdecydowanie Stomatologie Wesoły w Sosnowcu. ceny dobre a jakość usług bardzo wysoka, bez bólu, komfortowo i profesjonalnie nie tylko implanty robią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAk już Ślask to dodam do list najlepszych implantologów Astra Dent z Katowic, fachowcy jakich mało, no ale w końcu w tym sie specjalizują choc cała reszta usług z zakresu stomatologii na wysokim poziomie

----------


## korysn

Polecam stomatologa ze Szczecina. Może trochę wyższe ceny, ale za tym idzie jakość i duża estetyka implantów zębów

----------


## korysn

Koryzna Clinic koryznaclinic.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja robiłam implanty w Katowicach - ceny porównywalne z innymi w mieście ale pełen profesjonalizm jak chodzi o diagnoz, leczenie, wyrywanie i wstawianie implantów , mam na implantach most, ne spodziewałam sie tak dobrego efektu Po prostu mistrzostwo. Stomatologia Ligota na Gdańskiej w Katowicach

----------


## pilytka

ja polecam stomatologię w lux medzie, mają naprawdę bardzo dobrą opiekę stomatologiczną i wysokiej jakości usługi, robiłam u nich implant i efekt wyszedł rewelacyjny, cena adekwatna do jakości usługi no przemiły personel, a to też się bardzo liczy.

----------


## zelonka

Implant zęba jest świetnym rozwiązaniem, jeżeli nie mamy zęba. Sam sobie taki ostatnio wstawiłem. Udałem się do gabinetu stomatologicznego Lux Med, wyszło super. Oni wszystkim się zajęli, a ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu jaki wyszedł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak chodzi o Śląsk albo jak kto woli Zagłębie to polecam zdecydowanie Stomatologie Wesoły w Sosnowcu. ceny dobre a jakość usług bardzo wysoka, bez bólu, komfortowo i profesjonalnie nie tylko implanty robią


Dobrze ufać takim poleceniom, jestem już po wstawieniu dwóch implantów, nie bołąło, prawie bez stresu ( przed wizytą był ale po juz nie  :Smile:  ) o wszystko ładnie sie przyjęło. Wygląda niesamowicie naturalnie i prawdziwie, bardzo estetyczna fachowa robota. Implantolodzy w klinice L&P Wesoły są bezkonkurencyjni

----------


## zertka

ja polecam Lux Med miałam u nich robiony implant i jestem bardzo zadowolona, bo efekt wyszedł super.

----------


## marcin6545

mój synek w Stomapolu miał przycięte wędzidełko. Klinikę bardzo polecam! ładnie wszystko się goi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie fajnie zrobili implant w Stomapolu. Jest to implant dwójki,mtak że wiadomo, że na przedzie widać, a  tu nie ma żadnej różnicy. Też jestem ze Stomapolu zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam z całego serca enel med i och usługi stomatologiczne! gabinety czyste, zadabane, bardzo bogato wysposażone, a dentysci napradę na wysokim poziomie. moje córki z Wysp przylatują co roku specjalnie do dentystów w enel med. polecam!

----------


## AnnaDor

Ja wybrałam  Medentes  w Przecławiu pod Szczecinem. To dobra klinika dentystyczna, do której chodzę od lat. Mają  duże doświadczenie i dobrych lekarzy, więc zdecydowałam się że u nich zrobię implant.  Poszło szybko i sprawie, implant dobrze się przyjął, bardzo mnie to cieszy.

----------


## paola24

W poszukiwaniach odpowiedniego gabinetu z pomocą przychodzi nam portal klinikiurody.pl gdzie możesz wyszukać gabinet świadczący takie usługi w Twoim regionie.

----------


## doma877

Prawdziwymi profesjonalistami w dziedzinie implantologii są lekarze z Poznańskiego Centrum Stomatologii Allecou Dent. Posiadają wieloletnie doświadczenie, renomowany sprzęt i wysokiej jakości materiały. O tym, jak przebiega u nich zabieg implantologii możesz przeczytać na stronie allecoudent.pl/oferta/implantologia  Warto dodać, że za zabieg możesz u nich zapłacić w ratach.

----------


## Justyna63623

Potwierdzam. Też uwliebiam tę klinikę. Mojej mamie ostatnio robiono protezę szczękową. Wszystkie odlewy idealnie pobrali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak juz o Katowicach to mnie implant wstawili w Stomatologia Ligota na Gdańskiej, świetna robota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stomatologia Wesoły - niedaleko Katowic, dobry dojazd , implant zrobili mi rewelacyjnie. Wygląda bardzo naturalnie i co wazne- nie bolało

----------


## Anjali22

Cena implantu w dużej mierze zależy od tego czy będziesz mieć rekonstrukcje kości czy też np podniesienie dna zatoki. Wtedy taka cena z tego co pamiętam u mnie w Krakowie w Stomatologii Cichoń cena zaczyna się od 3500 zł.  Trochę boli, ale jak ktoś chce mieć zęby, zwłaszcza te które sa widoczne to trzeba wydać kase  :Wink:  Zresztą na stronie gabinetu jest pięknie rozpisany cennik. Wszystko macie jak na tacy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stomapol Krzysztof Polanowski!! Tam pracują stomatolodzy nie tylko wykonujący swoją prace, ,ale również pasjonujący się nią, a ceny są normalne!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na Ślasku jest faktycznie wiele gabinetów , jak juz polecacie to dodam ten w którym leczy zeby cała moja rodzina 
Astra Dent W Katowicach- dobry dojazd, świetni dentyści, kompleksowe usługi od pełnej diagnostyki po wstawienie implanta czy zrobienie protezy

----------


## torpedka

no ja z kolei jestem zadowolona z opieki stomatologicznej Lux Medu, wychodzę zadowolona z wizyty, regularnie kontroluję szczękę i reaguję jak potrzeba jakiejś naprawy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Krakowie mogę polecić SteczkoDentysta.pl - dobre podejście, nowoczesny gabinet. Miałam okazję korzystać kilka razy z ich usług i za każdym razem wychodziła zadowolona. Bez bólu, bez stresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w Stomapolu na Tarchominie robią bardzo nowoczesną techniką.

----------


## joltka

ja robiłam implant zęba w lux medzie, mają tam naprawdę bardzo dobrą opiekę stomatologiczną dlatego zdecydowałam się właśnie u nich leczyć zęby, teraz dodatkowo wykupiłam pakiet stomatologiczny za kilkadziesiąt i w tym nieograniczoną liczbę wizyt u stomatologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do implantów to ja polecam Stomapol. Moja mama właśnie na tarchominie miała robione i bardzo sobie chwali. Na stronie mają cennik, to sobie popatrzcie.

----------


## Kozak

W krakowie implanty tanio i szybko zrobicie w Estetica Beauty Dent. Gabinety są komfortowo wyposażone a personel bardzo miły. Na wizytę*prawie nie czekałem. Duzy plusem jest też*doskonałe położenie. Od przystanku do gabinetu jest raptem kilka kroków

----------


## Devitum

W Krakowie bardzo dobrej jakości, gdzie jest też oczywiście gwarancja można zrobić w Stomatologii Cichoń na Lelewela. Ja miałam wstawiany implant jedynki po wypadku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na Śląsku bardzo fachowo i bezboleśnie a przy tym dość szybko implanty wsrawiają w Stomatologia Ligota. Mnie wstawiał dr Norbert, bardzo polecam

----------


## mija88

Jeśli o implanty chodzi to ja z kolei doradzam wizytę w Klinice Stomatologii i Estetyki Twarzy w Kamieniu Pomorskim. Profesjonalnie się wszystkim zajęli, wszystko przebiegło jak należy no i ceny implantów nie są u nich jakieś kosmiczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie się w tym względzie sprawdził gabinet Matraszek stomatologia na Telimeny w Krakowie. Nowocześnie, profesjonalnie, nieprzesadzone ceny i dobre podejście do pacjenta. Implant przyjął się dobrze, nie odróżnia się od reszty zębów.

----------


## YankeeCandle

Ja miałam wstawiany implant w miejsce brakującej szóstki dolnej przez pana dr Tomasza Dohnala ze Stomatologii Cichoń w Krakowie. Jest świetnym implantologiem. Zreszą robił mi kiedyś tam leczenie kanałowe skomplikowanje górnej piątki z zakręconym korzeniem.

----------


## Dorota larysz

W Warszawie polecam Centrum Demed na Woli, jest tutaj świetny implantolog pan dr Michał karpiński. Lepszego lekarza nie znam  :Wink:

----------


## filejka

ja z kolei uważam, że lux med ma najlepsza ofertę jeśli chodzi o stomatologię, teraz korzystam z ich pakietu stomatologicznego Komfort i mam nieograniczoną ilość wizyt w ich placówkach więc jestem zadowolona z oferty, wszystko w cenie jednego abonamentu, chodzę regularnie do stomatologa bo o zbędy trzeba dbać regularnie.

----------


## Nie zarejesHelenatrowany

Ja do Luxmedu mam daleko, za to blisko mam do Stomapolu, bo mieszkam na Tarchominie. Ich oferta całkowicie mnie satysfakcjonuje. Nie muszę więc jeździć do centrum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dr Krzysztof Polanowski. Wybitny specjalista. Przyjmuje na Myśliborskiej na Tarchominie.

----------


## Ela88

W każdym mieście jest jakiś dobry lekarz, dobra placówka, gdzie można wykonać implanty. Ja moge polecić tylko dla krakowiak coś , bo tutaj mieszkam. Miałam implant wstawiany w Stomatologii Cichoń w miejsce dolnej jedynki. I z tego co pamiętam to mam dożywotnią gwarancje na implanta  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W każdym mieście jest jakiś dobry lekarz, dobra placówka, gdzie można wykonać implanty. Ja moge polecić tylko dla krakowiak coś , bo tutaj mieszkam. Miałam implant wstawiany w Stomatologii Cichoń w miejsce dolnej jedynki. I z tego co pamiętam to mam dożywotnią gwarancje na implanta


Zgadzam się, w Krakowie najlepsze jest centrum Cichonia. Ja miałem aż dwa implanty wstawiane. Bałem się ale niepotrzebnie. Implanty zrobione wzorcowo. Sam etap ich wstawiania też poszedł sprawnie. Szczerze polecam to centrum. Nie będziecie żałować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Śląskie Centrum Implantologii Astra Dent - chyba najbardziej znane na Ślasku pod kątem implantów , nie trzeba nawet polecać, pełna diagnosyka, najnowszy sprzet i wyspecjalizowani fachowcy. Ja wstawiałam dwa, za każdym razem bardzo dpbrze i bezkomolikacyjnie a zeby jak swoje

----------


## iffka

ja leczę zęby w centrum stomatologii w Lux Medzie, kupiłam sobie pakiet Stomatologia Komfort za 49 zł, dzięki temu mam nielimitowane przeglądy stomatologiczne, darmowe znieczulenia przy pierwszych wizytach i zniżki na wypełniania zębów, moim zdaniem taka opcja bardzo się opłaca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdź sobie gabonet "stomapol", na ich stronie masz wszystko napisane, razem z cennikiem.

----------


## Tarftka

W Krakowie w Stomatologii Cichoń, jest wszystko rozpisane od A - Z . Włącznie z cennikiem, w którym również sa implanty podane. Ja tutaj akurat miałam inne zabiegi robione jak leczenie takie normalne czy kanałowe, Ale w każdym razie cennik jest jasno i wyrażnie podany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę, że zainteresuje Cię "stomapol", mnie pomogli barfzo szybko.

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

Witajcie!
Jestem Waszym doradcą online. Pojawiłem się na tym forum w ramach 
kampanii informacyjnej Dental Fraternity. Chciałbym odpowiedzieć na wszelkie pytania, związane z implantologią a w szczególności z implantami zygomatycznymi. Zapraszam do dyskusji w tym oraz pokrewnych wątkach. 
Jestem do Waszej dyspozycji.

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## Daria1919

Jaki jest koszt takich implantów?

----------


## widerka

wszystko zależy od tego w jakim miejscu bedziesz robić ten implant, ja zdecydowąłam się na implant w lux medzie, miałam u nich wykupiony pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort za 49 zł i na jednej z wizyt omówiłam plan leczenia ze stomatologiem i ostatecznie mam pięknie uzupełniny brak zęba  :Smile:

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

Witaj Daria1919
Implanty zygomatyczne cieszą się coraz większą popularnością. Jest to metoda bezinwazyjna, szybka i również mniej problematyczna. W kwestii ceny implantów zachęcam do kontaktowania się bezpośrednio drogą telefoniczną bądź mejlową  z kliniką. Jednak każdy zabieg wymaga indywidualnej konsultacji. 

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## Daria1919

@widerka to chyba zbyt tanio? 
@doradca kiedy należy się zdecydować na taki implant?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Implanty na Myśliborskiej mam zrobione bardzo dobrze. Wszystko się pięknie zagoiło!

----------


## Leyla

Witam, czy podczas zabiegu jest dostępne znieczulenie? Jeśli tak to jak ono wygląda? Mocno zastanawiam się nad tymi implantami jednak nie ukrywam że przeraża mnie wizja samego zabiegu

----------


## dol

Czym się wyróżniają te zygomatyczne?

----------


## Methu

To chyba tylko ja jestem zupełnie nie w temacie. Co to wgl są te implanty zygomatyczne i czym wyróżniają się na tle ogromnej konkurencji??

----------


## janekk7

Slyszalem ze te implanty mozna stosować tam gdzie inne rodzaje już nas nie uratuja albo nie ma możliwości ich zastosowania.

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> @widerka to chyba zbyt tanio? 
> @doradca kiedy należy się zdecydować na taki implant?


Witaj Daria1919
To wszystko zależy od Ciebie. Jeżeli zależy Ci na pięknym uśmiechu, a niestety z jakiś przyczyn utraciłaś swoje uzębienie, to jest możliwość odbudowy uzębienia. Oczywiście nie mówię tutaj o niewygodnych protezach, a o implantach zygoamtycznych. 

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> Witam, czy podczas zabiegu jest dostępne znieczulenie? Jeśli tak to jak ono wygląda? Mocno zastanawiam się nad tymi implantami jednak nie ukrywam że przeraża mnie wizja samego zabiegu


Witaj Leyla
Oczywiście, że dostępne jest znieczulenie, jednak zabieg wszczepiania implantów zygomatycznych nie wymaga znieczulenia ogólnego. 
Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> Czym się wyróżniają te zygomatyczne?


Witaj dol
Implanty zygomatyczne wszczepiane są pacjentom, u których występują znaczne braki w uzębieniu  i nie ma możliwości założenia implantów korzeniowych. Nawet przy dużych zanikach kości szczęki, jest możliwość wszczepienia takich implantów.




> To chyba tylko ja jestem zupełnie nie w temacie. Co to wgl są te implanty zygomatyczne i czym wyróżniają się na tle ogromnej konkurencji??


Witaj Methu
Ogromna konkurencja czyli implanty korzeniowe bądź protezy ? Przede wszystkim implanty zygoamtyczne są dużo wygodniejsze i bardziej komfortowe niż wspomniane wcześniej protezy. Dodatkowo można je wszczepić u pacjenta, gdy nie ma możliwości założenia implantów korzeniowych.




> Slyszalem ze te implanty mozna stosować tam gdzie inne rodzaje już nas nie uratuja albo nie ma możliwości ich zastosowania.


Witaj janekk7
Masz absolutną rację. Gdy wszelkie pomysły zawodzą to jest jeszcze ostatnia deska ratunku czyli implanty zygoamtyczne. Warto wspomnieć, że proces leczenia z użyciem tych implantów wcale nie jest taki długi, bo trwa zaledwie około 4 miesięcy.

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## Methu

Czyli to są wszczepialne jakby "nowe" zęby, tak?

----------


## Daria1919

> Witaj Leyla
> Oczywiście, że dostępne jest znieczulenie, jednak zabieg wszczepiania implantów zygomatycznych nie wymaga znieczulenia ogólnego. 
> Anna
> Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
> dentalfraternity.pl


@Doradca czyli taki zabieg za bardzo nie boli?
@Doradca ile się czeka na zabieg?

----------


## tmantedw

<strong><a href="http://www.mycartieronline.com/jp/">カルティエロードスター</a></strong><br>
<strong><a href="http://www.mycartieronline.com/jp/">カルティエタンク</a></strong><br>
*カルティエの婚約指輪*
*カルティエ*
*カルティエラブブレスレット*

カルティエのギフト
  US Dollar
  Euro
  GB Pound
  Canadian Dollar
  Australian Dollar
  Jappen Yen
  Norske Krone
  Swedish Krone
  Danish Krone
  CNY
カテゴリ
カルティエ時計 (189)
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.mycartieronline.com/jp/%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AB%E3%83%86%E3%82%A3%E3%82%A8%E3%8  1%AE%E3%82%AE%E3%83%95%E3%83%88-c-46.html"><span class="category-subs-parent">カルティエのギフト</span></a> (145)
彼へのプレゼント (64)
彼女へのプレゼント (81)
カルティエのジュエリー (142)
カルティエアクセサリー (126)
ベストセラー
 <a href="http://www.mycartieronline.com/jp/%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AB%E3%83%86%E3%82%A3%E3%82%A8%E3%8  1%AE%E3%82%AE%E3%83%95%E3%83%88-c-46.html" ><img src="http://www.mycartieronline.com/jp/images/_small//cartier_/Cartier-Gifts/Gifts-for-Him/Santos-de-Cartier-key-ring-Palladium-and-yellow.jpg" alt="サントスドゥカルティエキーリン  グ - パラジウムと黄色のゴールドフィニ  シュ - 男性のためのファインキーリング - カルティエ" title=" サントスドゥカルティエキーリング - パラジウムと黄色のゴールドフィニ  シュ - 男性のためのファインキーリング - カルティエ " width="130" height="130" /></a>サントスドゥカルティエキーリン   - パラジウムと黄色のゴールドフィニ  シュ - 男性のためのファインキーリング - カルティエ ￥12362  ￥11150割引: 10%OFF Cの装飾のリムレスサングラス - プラチナフィニッシュ、ホーン、グ  ーのレンズ - 男性のためのファインジュエリー - カルティエCの装飾のリムレスサングラス - プラチナフィニッシュ、ホーン、グ  ーのレンズ - 男性のためのファインジュエリー - カルティエ ￥12470  ￥10423割引: 16%OFF <a href="http://www.mycartieronline.com/jp/%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AB%E3%83%86%E3%82%A3%E3%82%A8%E3%8  1%AE%E3%82%AE%E3%83%95%E3%83%88-c-46.html" ><img src="http://www.mycartieronline.com/jp/images/_small//cartier_/Cartier-Accessories/Selections/Panth-re-Wild-de-Cartier-sunglasses-Composite.jpg" alt="パンテールワイルドドゥカルティ  エサングラス - コンポジット、シャンパンゴールド  ィニッシュ、ブラウンレンズ - 女性のためのファインジュエリー - カルティエ" title=" パンテールワイルドドゥカルティエ  ングラス - コンポジット、シャンパンゴールド  ィニッシュ、ブラウンレンズ - 女性のためのファインジュエリー - カルティエ " width="130" height="130" /></a>パンテールワイルドドゥカルティエ  サングラス - コンポジット、シャンパンゴールド  ィニッシュ、ブラウンレンズ - 女性のためのファインジュエリー - カルティエ ￥13357  ￥12605割引: 6%OFF

ホーム :: 
カルティエのギフト
カルティエのギフト
Filter Results by:
  ...から始まる商品
  A
  B
  C
  D
  E
  F
  G
  H
  I
  J
  K
  L
  M
  N
  O
  P
  Q
  R
  S
  T
  U
  V
  W
  X
  Y
  Z
  0
  1
  2
  3
  4
  5
  6
  7
  8
  9
*1*から*21* を表示中 (商品の数: *103*)
  1[/b]  2  <a href="http://www.mycartieronline.com/jp/%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AB%E3%83%86%E3%82%A3%E3%82%A8%E3%8  1%AE%E3%82%AE%E3%83%95%E3%83%88-c-46.html?page=3&sort=20a" title=" 3ページ ">3</a>  4 5 [次へ &gt;&gt;] 
1マチポケット付き中綴じラインブリ  フケース - エボニー色のカーフスキン、ルテニ  ム仕上げ - 男性用高級バッグ - カルティエ
1マチポケット付き中綴じラインブリ  フケース - エボニー色のカーフスキン、ルテニ  ム仕上げ - 男性用高級バッグ - カルティエ1マチポケット付き中綴じライン*カルティエロードスター*
*カルティエタンク*


  カルティエのギフト  blog 

 カルティエのギフト  

 About mycartieronline.com blog

----------


## dol

> Witaj Leyla
> Oczywiście, że dostępne jest znieczulenie, jednak zabieg wszczepiania implantów zygomatycznych nie wymaga znieczulenia ogólnego. 
> Anna
> Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
> dentalfraternity.pl


ooo to akurat duży plus,mega boję się narkozy




> Witaj Daria1919
> To wszystko zależy od Ciebie. Jeżeli zależy Ci na pięknym uśmiechu, a niestety z jakiś przyczyn utraciłaś swoje uzębienie, to jest możliwość odbudowy uzębienia. Oczywiście nie mówię tutaj o niewygodnych protezach, a o implantach zygoamtycznych. 
> 
> Anna
> Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
> dentalfraternity.pl


a jak się trzymają i jak wygląda zabieg?

----------


## rikka

ja w Warszawie chodzę regularnie do Lux Medu, mam u nich wykupiony pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort i chodzę regularnie na wizyty do salonu, poza tym już opracowałam ze stomatologiem plan uzupełniania mojego braku zęba, będę miała wstawiany u nich implant.

----------


## Nira

@Doradca a czy po całym zabiegu zostają jakieś blizny ? No i czy jest ryzyko , że zmienią nam się rysy twarzy ?

----------


## Arielka85

W bardzo dobrej cenie mozna zrobic implanty w Centrum Demed na Woli. Ceny implantów sa takie w miare przystępne. Zresztą często są promocje  :Wink:

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> Czyli to są wszczepialne jakby "nowe" zęby, tak?


Witaj Methu
Wprowadzane są długie implanty do kości policzkowych, na których można zamocować odbudowę protetyczną czyli koronę, most.




> @Doradca czyli taki zabieg za bardzo nie boli?
> @Doradca ile się czeka na zabieg?


Witaj Daria
Podczas zabiegu pacjent nie odczuwa bólu, ponieważ podawane jest mu znieczulenie. Warto jednak pamiętać, że po każdym zabiegu, gdy znieczulenie już ustąpi będzie odczuwany pewien dyskomfort czy nawet ból. Jednak czego nie robi się dla ładnego uśmiechu. 

Przed przystąpieniem do zabiegu należy zapisać się na wizytę, gdzie specjalista oceni problem u pacjenta. Należy wykonać również kilka badań więc i czas może się wydłużyć. Nie jestem w stanie odpowiedzieć ile czeka się na zabieg, aczkolwiek zachęcam do kontaktowania się z kliniką i zapisania się na wizytę. Być może wtedy specjalista będzie mógł przybliżyć jakieś określony termin.




> ooo to akurat duży plus,mega boję się narkozy
> a jak się trzymają i jak wygląda zabieg?


Witaj dol
W trakcie zabiegu wprowadza się długie implanty do kości policzkowych pod odpowiednim kątem i zrobić to może tylko doświadczony specjalista. Warto wspomnieć, że jest to metoda bezinwazyjna i uzupełnienie uzębienia jest dużo szybsze. 

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> @Doradca a czy po całym zabiegu zostają jakieś blizny ? No i czy jest ryzyko , że zmienią nam się rysy twarzy ?


Witaj Nira
Po zabiegu jedyną zmianą jaką możemy zauważyć jest uzębienie. Przed wykonaniem zabiegu są przeprowadzane różne badania, aby nie narażać pacjenta na przykre konsekwencje i aby mógł się cieszyć pięknym uśmiechem. 
Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## LikeThis

Ja miałam robione w Stomatologii Cichoń w Krakowie. Tzn miałam wstawiany w miejsce brakujące szóstki  :Wink:

----------


## Pure88

Ja akurat mieszkam w Warszawie więc do implantów tutaj szukałam gabinetu W centrum Demed  za implant z korona płaciłam teraz w promocji niecałe 3300 zł więc się opłacało  :Wink:  I mam zęba a nie chodze szczerbata.

----------


## josen

@Doradco jestem ciekaw czy jest jakiś system płatności ratalnej ?
@Doradco czy jest jakiś maksymalny wiek pacjenta u którego można przeprowadzić zabieg?

----------


## Klara91

Ja polecam Eurodental w Warszawie. Pracują tam naprawdę świetni specjaliści z dużym doświadczeniem.

----------


## dol

> @Doradca a czy po całym zabiegu zostają jakieś blizny ? No i czy jest ryzyko , że zmienią nam się rysy twarzy ?


jeśi nie było dużej liczby zębów to buzia inaczej wygląda, to na pewno. 

@doradco, ta klinika Dental Fraternity cieszy się dobrymi opiniami, czy specjalizują się w tej metodzie?

----------


## Leyla

@doradca 
czy takie implanty są wygodniejsze od zwykłej protezy? Mocno zastanawiam się nad tymi implantami ale słyszałam że proteza jest niezbyt komfortowa i się rusza. Czy z implantami nie będzie takiego problemu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśi nie było dużej liczby zębów to buzia inaczej wygląda, to na pewno. 
> 
> @doradco, ta klinika Dental Fraternity cieszy się dobrymi opiniami, czy specjalizują się w tej metodzie?



@dol dokładnie, na pewno będzie się lepiej wyglądało niż bez zębów 
@dol z tego co wyczytałam to tak  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Warszawie a konkretnie w CINIS MEDZIE. Ja tam robiłam i nie żałuje, wszystko po mojej myśli, żadnych niejasności. Profesjonalnie i cena adekwatna do jakości usług. Ogólnie duży plus

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Sosnowcu na Mościckiego Jest klinika Stomatologii Estetycznej L&P Wesoły, potrafią komputerowo zaprojektować uśmiech i wiadomo jak wszystko potem wygląda. u mnie sie sprawdziło. Zrobiłam tam implant i uzupełniłam braki w zębach , idealnie mi to zrobili wiec moge ich tu polecić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mojej mamie robili w Stomatologii Ligota w Katowicach. Wstawili jej  2 implanty po usunięciu wszystkich zębów i na tym zrobili mamie  protezę. Podobno niebo a ziemia w porównaniu ze zwykłą proteza jaką miała, bo ja ciagle uwierała i odciskała, a ta na implantach jej nie przeszkadza i daje duży komfort też w czasie jedzenia. Tyle wiem od niej, jak chodzi o wygląd - rewelacja. Idealnie dobrane, dopasowane zabki Wygląda ładnie i naturalnie . Sama się zastanawiam nad  wstawieniem 2 implantów bo mam braki a widze po mamie, że ani nie cierpiała i taka zadowolona!

----------


## dol

> @doradca 
> czy takie implanty są wygodniejsze od zwykłej protezy? Mocno zastanawiam się nad tymi implantami ale słyszałam że proteza jest niezbyt komfortowa i się rusza. Czy z implantami nie będzie takiego problemu?


Wydaje mi się ,że tak. Dodatkowo wystarczy na wiele lat. @Doradco, jak implanty wstawiane w Dental Fraternity zachowują się po kilku latach użytkowania, trzeba coś poprawiać?

----------


## szony

A jaki jest okres rekonwalescencji po zabiegu? Są różne opinie.

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> @Doradco jestem ciekaw czy jest jakiś system płatności ratalnej ?
> @Doradco czy jest jakiś maksymalny wiek pacjenta u którego można przeprowadzić zabieg?


Witaj josen
Przed przystąpieniem do zabiegu wszczepienia zygom pacjent poddawany się badaniom. Po przeprowadzonej kontroli przez specjalistę i przeanalizowaniu wyników badań można stwierdzić czy dany pacjent bez żadnego problemu może przystąpić do zabiegu. 




> jeśi nie było dużej liczby zębów to buzia inaczej wygląda, to na pewno. 
> 
> @doradco, ta klinika Dental Fraternity cieszy się dobrymi opiniami, czy specjalizują się w tej metodzie?


Witaj dol
Ładny uśmiech to wizytówka każdego człowieka, dlatego tak ważne jest to aby dbać o zęby. Na szczęście w dzisiejszych czasach jest możliwość zregenerowania go nawet przy dużych ubytków. 

Nasza klinika cieszy się dużą ilością dobrych opinii z tego względu, że pracują u nas naprawdę doświadczeni specjaliści. Do naszych usług zaliczamy implantologię, protetykę, ortodoncję, leczenie kanałowe, stomatologię dziecięcą czy wybielanie. Warto dodać, że jako jedyni w Polsce mamy największą ilość wykonanych zabiegów wszczepienia zygom.




> @doradca 
> czy takie implanty są wygodniejsze od zwykłej protezy? Mocno zastanawiam się nad tymi implantami ale słyszałam że proteza jest niezbyt komfortowa i się rusza. Czy z implantami nie będzie takiego problemu?


Witaj Leyla
Implanty zygoamtyczne są dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem niż standardowa proteza, która jest najzwyczajniej w świecie niewygodna i dość krepująca. Implant jest nowym korzeniem, na którym można zamocować korony zęba. Rezultatem takiego leczenia jest po prostu wygoda i uczucie posiadania swoich zębów.  

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> A jaki jest okres rekonwalescencji po zabiegu? Są różne opinie.


Witaj szony
Okres rekonwalescencji jest uzależniony od naszego organizmu. Jednak przewidywany okres procesu leczenia to maksymalnie 4 miesiące. 




> Wydaje mi się ,że tak. Dodatkowo wystarczy na wiele lat. @Doradco, jak implanty wstawiane w Dental Fraternity zachowują się po kilku latach użytkowania, trzeba coś poprawiać?


Witaj dol
Dobra jakość implantów zygomatycznych i precyzyjnie wykonany zabieg wszczepienia ich skutkuje solidną trwałością wykonanego uzębienia. Oczywiście aby efekt zachować jak najdłużej, należy dbać o nie tak samo jak o prawdziwe zęby.

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## Methu

Skoro w policzek, czy tam w kość, są wprowadzane jakieś "druty" to czy to nie prowadzi do dyskomfortu podczas jedzenia lub szerokiego otwierania ust?

----------


## jojoj

myślę, że nie. Skoro to jedna z najlepszych metod - napewno jest przemyślana. Jestem ciekaw czy taki dentofob jak ja przeżyje zabieg  :Big Grin:

----------


## blanka789

@DoradcaDentalFraternity a jak sprawy się mają w przypadku gdy ktoś ma, powiedzmy, 4 implanty do zamontowania? Czy wtedy robi się po jednym implancie osobno i 4x przeżywamy gojenie się , czy można wszystko za jednym razem załatwić ?

@jojoj z tego co wiem to zabieg jest wykonywany pod znieczuleniem, także nie ma się co bać :P

----------


## Figax

co z osadzaniem się kamienia na implantach?? jak się osadzi to po prostu trzeba się udać na ściągnięcie kamienia? Nie zniszczy to implantów??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to za sobą, naprawdę szybciej i sprawniej to przebiega niż sie człowiekowi wydaje, nie ma co się bać. Jeśli o gabinet chodzi to ja mogę doradzić Klinikę Stomatologii i Estetyki Twarzy w Kamieniu Pomorskim, mega profesjonalizm, dobre podejście do pacjenta i korzystne ceny.

----------


## dol

> co z osadzaniem się kamienia na implantach?? jak się osadzi to po prostu trzeba się udać na ściągnięcie kamienia? Nie zniszczy to implantów??


Nie mało to kosztuje , więc wypadało by dbać . Czy na zabieg jest przewidziana jakaś gwarancja?

----------


## zaczarowana

moim zdaniem po wszczepieniu implantu lekarz stomatolog powinine ci wszystko wytłumaczyć jak dbać itd, ja przynajmniej jestem przyzwyczajona do takich standardów, implant wszczepiałam w Eurodental nalezacego do Lux Medu i w tej placówce można liczyć na profesjonalne podejście do klienta.

----------


## Rita456

@DoradcaDentalFraternity Chciałam zapytać na czym konkretnie polega rola 'opiekuna pacjenta' w waszej klinice, i czy korzystając z zabiegu na implanty zygomatyczne, także taki opiekun nam przysługuje?

----------


## dol

A do higieny implantów są jakieś dedykowane szczoteczki i pasty , czy tak samo jak przy naszych zębach ? Taki "opiekun" faktycznie wytłumaczył by na pewno wszystko

----------


## Thrill

Według mnie, przystępne ceny implantów są w Stomatologii Cichoń. Ale tak szczerze mówiac, bo tutaj wiele osób się wypowiada. Nikt mi nie powie, ale poniekąd to jakie są ceny implantów zależy też od tego w jakim mieście znajduje się dany gabinet. z jakich materiałów jest zrobiony etc.

----------


## Methu

I co te implanty zygomatyczne są robione tylko i wyłącznie przez klinikę dental fraternity? Nikt inny poza Warszawą tego nie robi?

----------


## Wiłak

@methu w sumie to ja słyszałam tylko o tej warszawskiej , ale być może są też inne. Ja na pewno będę umawiać mojego tatę do dr Pawła Aleksandrowicza z dental fraternity .

@dol wydaje mi się że o implanty dbasz jak o normalne zęby i raczej żadne wymyślne pasy itd nie będą konieczne.

----------


## annaMariaa

@Wiłak bardzo polecam tego doktora. Przed zabiegiem wszystko dokładnie wytłumaczył a podczas zabiegu cały czas opowiadał co aktualnie robi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam do Warszawy mam daleko, myslę o Śląskim Centrum Implantologii w Katowicach Astra Dent  , mam do uzupełnienia 4 ubytki. Ktoś coś o nich może napisac? Chodza opinie , że na Ślasku sa najlepsi jak chodzi o implanty. Do którego dentysty tam u nich najlepiej sie zapisać? Ktoś może mi doradzić??

----------


## Nifetefelette

Może codziennastomatologia.pl ? chodzę regularnie, jak tylko pojawi się jakiś problem z zębem. Cenowo bardzo konkurencyjni, a zawsze miło i sympatycznie. Zawsze byłam negatywnie nastawiona do dentystów a tu proszę  :Smile:

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> @methu w sumie to ja słyszałam tylko o tej warszawskiej , ale być może są też inne. Ja na pewno będę umawiać mojego tatę do dr Pawła Aleksandrowicza z dental fraternity .
> 
> @dol wydaje mi się że o implanty dbasz jak o normalne zęby i raczej żadne wymyślne pasy itd nie będą konieczne.


Witaj Wiłak
O każde implanty należy dbać tak jak o swoje własne zęby. Być może wszczepy nie psują się tak łatwo jak naturalne zęby, ale nie należy o nich zapominać. W końcu jak to mówi przysłowie jak dbasz tak masz  :Smile:  Dlatego zachęcam również do odwiedzania gabinetów stomatologicznych w celu kontroli.

Nie tylko w naszej klinice są wykonywane zabiegi z użyciem implantów zygomatycznych. Aczkolwiek jak już pacjent zdecyduje się na tego typu zabieg, to musi on wybrać klinikę profesjonalną, w której pracują doświadczeni specjaliści i którzy postarają się stworzyć piękny, nowy uśmiech.

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakby ktoś był zainteresowany to bardzo dobrze implanty robią w gabinecie stomatologicznym dr Cichonia w Krakowie - dzięki temu po tym jak zemdlałam i wybiłam pierwsze dwa zęby wygladam dobrze i mogę się uśmiechac. polecam bo nietylko fajnie zrobione ale i super obsługa


Zgadzam się w 100%! Też miałam robiony implant u Cichonia i wszystko poszło dobrze.

----------


## ViolkaP

Ja zdecydowałam się na implanty i zabiegi wykonywałam w Vadent w Gliwicach. Z mojej strony pełne zadowolenie, wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem, implanty dobrze się przyjęły, nie było żadnych komplikacji. Nie patrzcie gdzie najtaniej, patrzcie, gdzie to dobrze zrobią, w Vadent możecie liczyć na profesjonalizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja leczę się w Warszawie w Varsovia Dental. Tu kolega polecił mi wstawić właśnie implant i zostałem w sumie stałym pacjentem. Fachowo, więc polecam.

----------


## monikkaa

Jak jesteś z Lublina lub okolic to odezwij się do Dentala na Lwowskiej. Parę ładnych lat już do nich chodzę i jeżeli chodzi o jakość usług i podejście do pacjenta - absolutnie żadnych uwag. Zawsze sympatycznie i w miłej atmosferze.

----------


## piostka

jeśli chodzi o implanty to ja osobiście polecam implanty w lux medzie, sama robiłam i wyszło super, żałuję ze tak długo czekałam z decyzją o implancie, nie wiem po co się meczyłam bo teraz zdecydowanie poprawił mi się komfort życia.

----------


## nikka

Jeśli chodzi o implanty to polecam Eurodental w Warszawie. Naprawdę świetna jakość, fachowa obsługa no i najważniejsze najlepsi fachowcy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mojej mamie robili w Stomatologii Ligota w Katowicach. Wstawili jej  2 implanty po usunięciu wszystkich zębów i na tym zrobili mamie  protezę. Podobno niebo a ziemia w porównaniu ze zwykłą proteza jaką miała, bo ja ciagle uwierała i odciskała, a ta na implantach jej nie przeszkadza i daje duży komfort też w czasie jedzenia. Tyle wiem od niej, jak chodzi o wygląd - rewelacja. Idealnie dobrane, dopasowane zabki Wygląda ładnie i naturalnie . Sama się zastanawiam nad  wstawieniem 2 implantów bo mam braki a widze po mamie, że ani nie cierpiała i taka zadowolona!


oo właśnie szukam opinii o tym miejscu bo z leczenia zębów ich znam dobrze i tu wiem ze pełen perfekcjonizm ale myślę o implancie w miejsce brakującego zeba i sie bardzo zastanawiałam czy u nich czy gdzie indziej bo nie znam nikogo kto implanty wstawiał Dzięki za polecenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana Angela

Jestem zadowolona z opieki i leczenia w klinice Dental House. Wstawienie implantu było dla mnie mniej bolesne od kanałówki przy której się kiedyś wycierpiałam więc cieszę się, że już po wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mogę Ci polecić z całą odpowiedzialnością gabinet SteczkoDentysta.pl - znalazłam tam pomoc taką jak oczekiwałam. Bez komplikacji, wszystko tak jak należy.

----------


## patrykzokr

Jeżeli chodzi o Dąbrowę Górniczą to znam jedno sprawdzone miejsce - Dentatus. Dostałem na nich namiar od znajomego i od tamtej pory chodzę tylko do nich. Placówka zawsze sterylnie czysta, a sami lekarze sympatyczni i miło nastawieni do pacjenta.

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> Skoro w policzek, czy tam w kość, są wprowadzane jakieś "druty" to czy to nie prowadzi do dyskomfortu podczas jedzenia lub szerokiego otwierania ust?


Witaj Methu
Nie masz się czego obawiać. Wszystko jest tak dokładnie przemyślane i realizowane aby pacjent po zabiegu nie wyczuł żadnego dyskomfortu podczas przeżuwania jedzenia czy po prostu otwierania buzi. Tak jak wspominałam wszczepienie implantów zygomatycznych polega na wprowadzeniu ich aż do kości policzkowych, więc jak można się domyślić są to długie implanty. 




> myślę, że nie. Skoro to jedna z najlepszych metod - napewno jest przemyślana. Jestem ciekaw czy taki dentofob jak ja przeżyje zabieg





> @DoradcaDentalFraternity a jak sprawy się mają w przypadku gdy ktoś ma, powiedzmy, 4 implanty do zamontowania? Czy wtedy robi się po jednym implancie osobno i 4x przeżywamy gojenie się , czy można wszystko za jednym razem załatwić ?
> Witaj blanka
> Oczywiście wszystko zależy od problemu pacjenta, aczkolwiek zazwyczaj zabieg wszczepienia implantów realizowany jest za jednym razem. U osób z całkowitym bezzębiem w większości przypadków implantację przeprowadza się techniką „All-on-4”, czyli z wykorzystaniem czterech śrub, na których montuje się uzupełnienie protetyczne.
> 
> @jojoj z tego co wiem to zabieg jest wykonywany pod znieczuleniem, także nie ma się co bać :P


Witaj jojoj
Oczywiście, że zabieg przeprowadzany jest z użyciem znieczulenia miejscowego jak i ogólnego, także nawet osoby, które paniczne boją się dentystów mogą skorzystać z takiego zabiegu.

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> co z osadzaniem się kamienia na implantach?? jak się osadzi to po prostu trzeba się udać na ściągnięcie kamienia? Nie zniszczy to implantów??


Witaj Figax
Tak jak na naszych naturalnych zębach na implantach czy licówkach kamień będzie się osadzał tak samo jako inne, różne osady. Dlatego nie wolno zapomnieć o regularnych kontrolach uzębienia w gabinetach stomatologicznych. Regularne wizyty pozwolą zachować piękny uśmiech na długie lata. 




> @DoradcaDentalFraternity Chciałam zapytać na czym konkretnie polega rola 'opiekuna pacjenta' w waszej klinice, i czy korzystając z zabiegu na implanty zygomatyczne, także taki opiekun nam przysługuje?


Witaj Rita
Jest to osoba, która przy ścisłej współpracy z lekarzem prowadzącym przygotowuje plan leczenia. Dokładnie informuje pacjenta o poszczególnych etapach leczenia, ich kolejności oraz kosztach. Wyczerpująco odpowiada na wszelkie pytania pacjenta oraz pozostaje z nim w bezpośrednim kontakcie służąc pomocą oraz wszelkim możliwym wsparciem.




> A do higieny implantów są jakieś dedykowane szczoteczki i pasty , czy tak samo jak przy naszych zębach ? Taki "opiekun" faktycznie wytłumaczył by na pewno wszystko


Witaj dol
Właśnie opiekun pacjenta ma takie zadanie, aby wszystko dokładnie wytłumaczyć i odpowiedzieć na wszelkie nurtujące pytania. Co do higieny to na pewno na rynku można znaleźć specjalistyczne pasty np do implantów polecane do codziennego użytku.

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## dol

@doradco, chetnie bym skorzystał z takie opiekuna. Lekarz może nie mieć tyle czasu na rozmowy
A co z czasem zabiegu, ile przeciętnie trwa?

----------


## Ritka569

@dol wydaje mi się, że każdy kto decyduje się na taki zabieg ma przydzielanego takiego asystenta. Fajnie, że ktoś pomyslał także o psychicznym podejściu pacjenta do zabiegu, sporo ludzi panikuje ze strachu i w ogóle nie podejmuje się leczenia zębów, czy innych zabiegów..

----------


## Karol0800

Ale to opiekun jest od kwestii medycznych i dokładnego ich opisu czy raczej od umawiania wizyt itp rzeczy ktore zostały już opisane powyżej? Opiekun jest również osobą z wykształceniem medycznym?

----------


## Cristal

> Ale to opiekun jest od kwestii medycznych i dokładnego ich opisu czy raczej od umawiania wizyt itp rzeczy ktore zostały już opisane powyżej? Opiekun jest również osobą z wykształceniem medycznym?


Też mnie to zastanawia. Nie wiem czy chciałabym powierzyć tak ważne sprawy komuś kto się na tym nie zna i nie posiada wykształcenia medycznego. Chyba że ktoś nas oświeci  :Smile:

----------


## DoradcaDentalFraternity

> @doradco, chetnie bym skorzystał z takie opiekuna. Lekarz może nie mieć tyle czasu na rozmowy
> A co z czasem zabiegu, ile przeciętnie trwa?


Witaj dol
Już od pierwszej wizyty każdy z naszych pacjentów może liczyć na wsparcie naszych opiekunów  :Smile: . Natomiast czas trwania zabiegu wszczepienia implantów zygomatycznych to maksymalnie 2 godziny.




> @dol wydaje mi się, że każdy kto decyduje się na taki zabieg ma przydzielanego takiego asystenta. Fajnie, że ktoś pomyslał także o psychicznym podejściu pacjenta do zabiegu, sporo ludzi panikuje ze strachu i w ogóle nie podejmuje się leczenia zębów, czy innych zabiegów..


Witaj Rikita
Już od pierwszej wizycie można zacząć konsultować się z opiekunem pacjenta do ostatniej klinice w Dental Fraternity. Dzięki takiemu wsparciu nasi pacjenci mogą czuć maksymalny komfort.




> Ale to opiekun jest od kwestii medycznych i dokładnego ich opisu czy raczej od umawiania wizyt itp rzeczy ktore zostały już opisane powyżej? Opiekun jest również osobą z wykształceniem medycznym?


Witaj Karol
Opiekun pacjenta to osoba, która przy ścisłej współpracy z lekarzem prowadzącym przygotowuje plan leczenia. Dokładnie informuje pacjenta o poszczególnych etapach leczenia, ich kolejności oraz kosztach. Wyczerpująco odpowiada na wszelkie pytania pacjenta oraz pozostaje z nim w bezpośrednim kontakcie służąc pomocą oraz wszelkim możliwym wsparciem.




> Też mnie to zastanawia. Nie wiem czy chciałabym powierzyć tak ważne sprawy komuś kto się na tym nie zna i nie posiada wykształcenia medycznego. Chyba że ktoś nas oświeci


Witaj Cristal
W naszej klinice pracuje wysoko wyspecjalizowany i doświadczony zespół. Także nie musisz się obawiać o jakiekolwiek niedomówienia z naszej strony, ponieważ szczególną uwagę przywiązujemy do naszych pacjentów.

Anna
Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
dentalfraternity.pl

----------


## faliczka

Mam to za sobą, naprawdę szybciej i sprawniej to przebiega niż sie człowiekowi wydaje, nie ma co się bać. Jeśli o gabinet chodzi to ja mogę doradzić Stomatologię Lux Medu, mega profesjonalizm, dobre podejście do pacjenta i korzystne ceny.

----------


## dol

> Witaj Cristal
> W naszej klinice pracuje wysoko wyspecjalizowany i doświadczony zespół. Także nie musisz się obawiać o jakiekolwiek niedomówienia z naszej strony, ponieważ szczególną uwagę przywiązujemy do naszych pacjentów.
> 
> Anna
> Doradca Online Dental Fraternity
> dentalfraternity.pl


Dla mnie wystarczy ,żeby to była osoba pracująca w klinice, reszte zostawiam zaufaniu,ponieważ wybierając klinikę musisz zaufać,że będzie dobrze. Bardzo fajne podejście do klienta 


Po takim wstępie i odpowiedziach na liczne pytania spokojnie mogę sie udać do kliniki Dental Fraternity

----------


## seterka

tam ceną jeśli chodzi o leczenie zębów się nie sugeruję, najważenisjza jest dla mnie jakość wykonanenj usługi dlatego zaufałam Eurodental, chodże do nich na leczenie zębów, leczą najnowszymi metodami dlatego zawsze do nich wracam jak pojawi się problem z zębem i muszę go wylecz

----------


## abcMateusz

Na Nowowiejskiej w Warszawie lekarz Agnieszka Sicińska. 
Wykonuje odbudowy zębów na implantach. Jest doskonałym specjalistą od implantów zębów. Głównie korzysta z systemów implantologicznych marki Straumann. Ceny przyzwoite, piękne efekty przed i po.

----------


## zaryska

Wstawiłam implant w miejsce wyrwanej trójki górnej, zależało mi na szybkim uzupełnieniu i udało sie wstawic implant natychmiastowy z koroną porcelanową - robione w Warszawie w gabinecie stomatologicznym Lux Medu, świetnie wykonane i co najwazniejsze - szybko. Implanty to wybawienie z problemów zębowych dzisiejszych czasów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wstawialam implant w Stomatologii Ligora. Super , powtorze to bo mam jeszcze jeden ubytek a zadowolenie z implanta ogromne. Są świeyni w implantach

----------


## krzysztof01

Ja miałem półroczną przygodę w tym temacie. W jednej klinice usunięto mi zęby i stwierdzono że mogę mieć tylko wyjmowaną protezę. W kolejnej stwierdzili to samo dodatkowo wymyślili że mogę jednak ale będzie trzeba odbudować kość (bez zdiagnozowania rtg) a i nie wiadomo czy to się uda. 
Mam 25 lat i każą mi chodzić bez zębów.
W końcu któregoś dnia trafiłem na dr Agnieszkę Sicińską. Załamany tematem zadzwoniłem i umówiłem się na wizytę. 
I teraz najważniejsze, Pani Agnieszka obejrzała zdjęcia, przedstawiła możliwości i umówiła się ze mną na zabieg! 

Pomimo tego że wielcy fachowcy z wielkich klinik powiedzieli że się nie uda ,udało się i to bez wielkich problemów. 
Jestem po i jestem strasznie szczęśliwy. Nie rozumiem dlaczego barany z innych klinik tak sobie olali mój przypadek.

Polecam od implantów, protetyki dr Agnieszkę Sicińską.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od kiedy skończyłam 7 lat zaczął się mój problem z zębami, ból, płacz, ciężko mi zliczyć ile zębów miałam leczone kanałowo. Ostatnio byłam zmuszona do usunięcia 2 zębów. Wstydziłam się swojego uśmiechu dlatego zdecydowałam się na implanty. W centrum stomatologicznym Dental White w Warszawie wykonano wszczepienia implantu w fachowy sposób. Znów mogę się uśmiechać

----------


## twerka

ja z kolei korzystałam z usług stomatologicznych Eurodental robiłam sobie u nich implant zęba, bo mieli najlepsze jak dla mnie opinie a ja sugeruję się opiniami i jakością usługi, a nie ceną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Szczecinie to najlepiej iść do Bochińska Stomatologia na Santockiej. Mega profesjonalizm i ceny nie z kosmosu. Rok temu u nich robiłam implant i przyjął się bardzo dobrze, żadnych problemów nie mam, wygląda jak normalny ząb, wcale się nie odróżnia. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z wyboru kliniki.

----------


## Mati4

A ja polecam na ulicy Białostockiej klinikę Demeter, miałem tam robione implanty i jestem naprawdę zadowolony. Obawiałem się trochę jak to będzie wyglądać, ale rozwiano wszystkie moje wątpliwości i wszystko wyjaśniono. Bardzo profesjonalna klinika

----------


## Salomea

Na pewno dobrze zrobia w Ratyńscy Dental Clinic na Józefowie. Moja znajoma mi ich poleciła i faktycznie juz przy pierwszej wizycie byłam bardzo zadowolona,miła pani doktor, wszystko mi wytłumaczyła co będzie robione i jak. Naprawdę nowoczesna klinika , warto tam zajrzeć jesli ktoś z okolic Warszawy.

----------


## morliczka

implanty to moim zdaniem najlepsze rozwiązanie jesli chodzi o ubytki, sam robiłam implant w Villa Nova w Warszawie, wiadomo trochę mnie to kosztowało ale mega mi się poprawił komfort życia kiedyś wstydziłam się uśmiechać dzisiaj odzyskałam radość siebie dzięki uzupełnieniu braku zęba.

----------


## matuszka

Ja robiłam implant w eurodental w warszawie, jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu, wysżło super, ząb wygląda jak naturalny, długo zwlekałam ze zrobieniem bo się bałam, ale jak się okazuje zupełnie niepotrzebnie bo wyszło super, znowu jestem bardzo zadowolona, wygląda super.

----------


## walina

Ja miałam wstawiane implanty 2 zębów w New Dent w Lublinie i polecam ten gabinet. Panuje tam przyjemna atmosfera, wszyscy uśmiechnięci, dentystka mnie przeprowadziła przez całą procedurę, wyjaśniła co i jak. W rezultacie mam piękne implanty, czuję się jak z normalnymi zębami, nic nie odstaje, jest pięknie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Placówka Eurodental w Warszawie to zdecydowanie pionier w implantologii! Jak wypadł mi stary implant bardzo szybko uratowali mnie na Andersa 15 i ten trzyma mi się już bardzo długo. Wykonanie bardzo profesjonalne, szybkie i w bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie.


Jak może wypaść implant????? tyle kasy się płaci i ma być do końca życia! masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do osoby wyżej to dobrze, że do nich trafiłeś, bo w Maestrii z tego co wiem to właśnie spacjalizują się w implanatach. I przy rozmowach ze znajomymi powtarzam też, że ich plusem jest to, że najpierw jest adaptacja tego elementu, który sie wkręca w kosć, a dopiero jak się przyjmnie to montaż całości


A kto robi inaczej ludzie najpierw się czeka aż się przyjmie a następnie robi się resztę, szukam kogoś rozsądnego do implantów bo gamoni to na pęczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam zrobioną górną prawą czwórkę e Dentalu w Lublinie i też polecam. U mnie ubytek był bardzo widoczny, plus jak nie ma zęba, to reszta zaczyna się rozchodzić, a ja chciałam tego uniknąć. W moim gabinecie stomatologicznym wszystko mi wyjaśniono, umówiliśmy się i super sobie poradzili z implantem. Teraz mam już wstawiony ząb, który wygląda naturalnie i czuję się z nim też dobrze, polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja swoje implanty robiłam w Dental House w Łukowie i tam lekarz super mi wszystko wytłumaczył, cyfrowo zaprojektował to jak będzie wyglądał mój uśmiech na  końcu leczenia i taki właśnie efekt ostatecznie uzyskałam, polecam serdecznie.

----------


## yaskaa

Ja robiłam implanty w eurodental efekt wyszedł rewelacyjny, uzupełniałam górną czwórkę, cena i jakość wykonania w placówce jest naprawdę na wysokim poziomie, moja jakość życia bardzo się poprawiła

----------


## Anna-Zdanowska

Polecam panią doktor Agnieszkę Sicińską. 
Zrobiłam u Pani doktor piękne zęby metodą allon6. 
Stała proteza góra i dół. Pani Agnieszka przyjmuje w Warszawie przy ulicy Nowowiejskiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Krakowie w Centrum Implantologii i Stomatologii Estetycznej Cichoń zajmują się profesjonalnie wstawianiem implantów. Moim zdaniem lepiej dojechać dalej do stomatologa a mieć pewność, że wszystko pójdzie jak trzeba. Świetnym specjalistą od implantów jest u nich pan doktor Tomasz Dohnal.

----------


## szimka

ja robiłam sobie implant w eurodental, efekt wyszedł super, profesjonalna opieka stomatologiczna a do tego cenas naprawdę nie była wygórowana dlatego się zdecydowałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja długo rozważałam implanty, ale 2 zęby miałam usunięte już kilka lat temu i reszta zaczęła się rozchodzić, więc to był najwyższy czas na to, żeby coś z nimi zrobić. Implanty robiłam w gabinecie dentystycznym w Lublinie na Lwowskiej - Dental. Tam miałam najlepsza opiekę (zmieniłam tez dentystę własnie na nich), dentysta był delikatny i bardzo kompetentny, implanty i protezy na nich wyszły super, polecam.

----------


## liszimka

Ja jestem już po uzupełneieniu ubytku implantem, naprawdę szybciej i sprawniej to przebiega niż sie człowiekowi wydaje, nie ma co się bać. Jeśli o gabinet chodzi to ja mogę doradzić Stomatologię Lux Medu, mega profesjonalizm, dobre podejście do pacjenta i korzystne ceny, stomatolodzy pracują najnowszymi metodami i sprzętem, więc z wyboru miejsca jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Kimma

no wlasnie  w Wawie ja jestem zadowolona z Centrum Demed - mają spoko lekarzy, pomagają i przede wszystkim dobrze i dokładnie leczą!

----------


## yakaszka

Ja polecam stomatologię w eurodental w warszwie, sama u nich leczę zęby i jestem bardzo zadowolona, ostatnio nawet zdecydowałam się na zrobinie u nich implanta zęba, wyszło super bardzo naturalnie no i stać mnie było na ich usługi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od dawna leczę się w Szczecinie na Kwiatowej w klinice dentystycznej Unimedex. Tam też własnie miałam zabieg wszczepienia implantu i jestem zadowolona, że zdecydowałam się na to. Ząb wygląda fajnie, naturalnie a ja wreszcie uśmiecham się szeroko. W klinice miałam bardzo dobra opiekę, także nawet nie denerwowałam się jakoś, jeśli więc jesteście z okolicy to sprawdźcie sobie te klinikę, warto, będziecie pod dobra opieką.

----------


## Mistak

a polecam Centrum Demed - doskonała atmosfera i fachowa pomoc! leczą zęby bardzo dobrze i jestem zadowolona z tego że trafiłam do tej kliniki!

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

Sprawdź sobie doktora Adama Balczyńskiego, mój mąż u niego robił, ja też zamierzam. Jest rewelacyjny, najlepszy w Polsce. My jesteśmy z Krakowa, więc robiliśmy u niego w klinice na placu szczepańskim, ale przyjmuje też gdzieś w Warszawie.

----------


## Ekinka

ja to jestem zadowolona z implantów które robiłam w Stomatologii Cichonia w Krk. Serio jest ładnie równo i teraz to ja się nie boję uśmiechać! to jest coś pięknego

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

Najlepszy implantolog to dr Adam Balczynski - jest rewelacyjny! Przyjmuje m.in w scandinavian clinic w Krakowie. POLECAM BARDZO

----------


## Nastka

W Krk bardzo się cieszę ze Stomatologii Cichonia - leczą bezboleśnie, dokładnie i przede wszystkim w miłej atmosferze! bardzo polecam i jestem mega zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem osobą starszą bo głównie starsi są zainteresowani *implantami pracujący i na emeryturze .  Jeden implant zęba w gabinecie w którym leczę zęby to koszt 7300 zł . Proszę dokładnie czytać ze zrozumieniem bo to ,że implant kosztuje 2000 zł czy 3500 zł to nie znaczy ,że tyle kosztuje , ponieważ jest to sam implant . Do tego dochodzi *odbudowa tzn. założenie korony na implant to trzeba doliczyć drugie tyle co implant . W sumie *10 implantów to koszt około 70000 zł . Gdy ktoś jest w wieku starszym to może być problem spłaty pobranego kredytu jeżeli się go w ogóle *dostanie - mowa o większej ilości implantów wszczepionych . Przyjazne raty dla emerytów ,rencistów i o przeciętnych dochodach jak większość *wychodzą dopiero *przyjazne gdy są rozłożone na 10 czy 15 lat a tego banki *nie praktykują . Dlatego jeżeli nie jesteś wysoko zarabiającym to stać cię na protezy akrylowe darmowe co pięć lat lub być szczerbatym a niektórych stać *na pojedyncze implanty *w celu stabilizacji protezy . W związku z tym ,że padają mi zęby leczone kanałowo i odbudowane piękną koroną bo z reguły wytrzymują u mnie 2 lub 3 lata jestem zmuszony do założenia 10 *implantów na dolną i górną *szczękę *to koszt 70000 .Moja emerytura 3500 zł nie pozwoliła mi na kredyt z banku bo musiałbym nic nie jeść , za nic nie płacić , na nic *wydawać pieniędzy oprócz kredytu * przynajmniej przez kilka lat. Wniosek - zrezygnowałem z zakładania implantów *i nie oczekuję współczucia bo takich ludzi oprócz wysoko zarabiających jest bardzo dużo i z jeszcze niższymi emeryturami również .

----------


## Sekundo

ja to się długo zastanawiałam nad odpowiednimi implantami ale zdecydowałam sie na Stomatologię Cichonia - bardzo dobrze prowadzą i robią. także warto bo opieka jest bardzo kompleksowa!

----------


## Karolina2xxx

Ja znam, moja mama robiła implanty w Warszawie w Elektoralna Dental Clinic. Bardzo się stresowała a wszystko zrobili tak jak chciała, ponoć bez bólu i przyznam że efekt jest bardzo fajny.

----------


## Vinulka

Implanty robiłam w stomatologii dr Cichonia - nie mam powodu żeby narzekać na prawdę bardzo dobrze i dokładnie to zrobili a było co robić! no i pełen komfort miałam - serio mocno zadowolona jestem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

We Wrocławiu to zdecydowanie najlepiej w Margo, to centrum stomatologiczne specjalizuje się w implantach. Ja tam robiłam implant i mój kuzyn i oboje jesteśmy zadowoleni, bo implanty dobrze się przyjęły i nie odróżniają się od innych zębów a do tego w Margo nie przepłaciliśmy jak tak porównujemy ceny z innymi placówkami stomatologicznymi. Także zerknijcie na nich sobie, na bank będziecie zadowoleni z ich opieki stomatologicznej.

----------


## Gośkaa

Polecam Centrum Demed, przyjmuje tam świetny implantolog. Mają też promocję na implant z koroną, ja polecam raczej tę droższą wersję gdzie gwarancja jest dożywotnia, jestem bardzo zadowolona z wyboru.

----------


## Lacrimosis

Najlepsze implanty to tylko Centrum Stomatologiczne Ursynów ursynow-stomatologia.pl . Mają tam bardzo dobrych lekarzy. Miałam niedawno sama taki zabieg, bo wywaliłam się na schodach. Polecam gorąco.

----------


## elmirka

Też miałam ostatnio wszczepiony implant, na początku bolało i bałam się, ze będzie się kiepsko goić, ale plukałam regularnie septoralem i wszystko mineło, a implant się przyjął i teraz pozostaje mi zrobienie korony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Dentalu na Lwowskiej w Lublinie bez problemu sobie zrobisz implanty zębowe. To miejsce, które szczerze mogę wszystkim polecić, sama robiłam tam dwa implanty z protezami zębów, które doskonale mi się sprawdzają. Jeżeli chodzi o obsługę, to jest na wysokim poziomie, ceny mają korzystne, dentyści i chirurdzy są rzetelni. Implanty są niewyczuwalne, protezy dobrze się na nich trzymają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam dwa implanty zębowe w zeszłym roku. Uważam, że to była bardzo dobra decyzja. Moje implanty i protezy były wykonane w centrum stomatologicznym New-Dent w Lublinie, gdzie chodzę także do swojego dentysty na leczenie zębów i na kontrole. Pracują tam osoby, które mają doświadczenie w implantoprotetyce, świetnie wykonali swoją pracę. Implanty działają odpowiednio.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze Ci polecam Fabdent na Bemowie w Warszawie. Ja tam robiłam implanty - wyszły super. Implanty zostały zaprojektowane komputerowo, więc są idealnie dopasowane pod względem kształtu, koloru. Z efektu jestem naprawdę bardzo zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## loveawake.ru

czy kupujecie rośliny w sklepach zoologicznych czy raczej internetowych?
jakie są wasze doświadczenie jeśli chodzi o kondycje roślin z internetu?
czy możecie polecić jakies sklepy internetowe?

czy gdzie w okolicy wwy znacie miejsce gdzie można kupic rosliny trochę po niższych cenach niż w sklepach akwariowych?

----------


## Marcel88

Czy implantacja zębów jest bolesna?

----------

